# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم الخامس



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*انتهى اليوم الرابع بازاحة مرسى عن الكرسى ..... رغما عنه .... فماذا ستفعل جماعته .... التى بدأت فى التحرش بالمصريين ..... وهذا ما سنجده فى أخبار اليوم الخامس ...... ونبدا هنا بخطة الطريق التى توافقت عليها القوى المدنية بمصر كما ذكرها الفريق الأول السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة

[YOUTUBE]P6CWcbPcoX4[/YOUTUBE]​

ونضع بالمقابل كلمة المعزول مورسى على قناة الجزيرة مباشر .... والتى يدعو فيه اتباعه للمقاومة ..... استمرارا لمسلسل الغباوة .... 


[YOUTUBE]w2S6ScnLBhw[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*




​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

سيصدر خلال ساعات بالقبض على كل الهاربين من سجن وادي النطرون،

  ومن بينهم الرئيس المعزول  محمد مرسي. كما علمت «الشروق»، أن قرارًا صدر بمنع سفر غالبية قيادات  الإخوان المسلمين والتحفظ على أموالهم، كما ينتظر صدور قرار بإغلاق بعض  المنابر الإعلامية القريبة من الإخوان المسلمين، سواء كانت تبث من داخل مصر  أو من خارجها.
بواسطة: القاهرة اليوم

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يوليو 2013)

*نادى النيابة الإدارية يهنئ الشعب المصرى باسترداد إرادته*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KkIQNeP3Wx4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يوليو 2013)

*أصدرت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية منذ قليل تحذيرا عاجلا لمواطنيها تحثهم على تأجيل السفر إلى مصر خلال الفترة الحالية، كما طالبت الخارجية رعايا الولايات المتحدة الذين يعيشون فى مصر بمغادراتها فورا، بسبب الاضطرابات السياسية والاجتماعية المستمرة، حسبما جاء فى البيان.

من ناحية أخرى قال البيت الأبيض، إن الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما يعقد حاليا اجتماعا مع مسئولين من البنتاجون والمخابرات لبحث تطور الأحداث فى مصر.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*أخبار أسيوط - Assiut News‏
*

* ياجمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة تنبيــــــــــــــــه هـــــــــــــــــــام

 اللي ليه حد في وسط البلد وعند المحطة والميدوب يكلمهه دلوقتي حالاً يقوله  يروح بسرعة لأن الجماعات الاسلامية تتحرك من الميدوب على مسيرات بيهجمو  على الناس وبيكسروا المحلات والجيش والشرطة بيضربوا غاز مسيل و الوضع حتى  الآن تحت السيطرة وتشكيلات من الشرطة العسكرية والشرطة والجيش بيتحركو على  هناك دلوقتي.

 الكلام دة من ضابط شرطة 

 شيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
 طوارىء اسيوط المنطقة الجنوبيه 2322785_088

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*Anba Ermia الأنبا إرميا‏
*

* الأنبا إرميا: تقدير خاص للقوات المسلحة المصرية التي استجابت لمطالب الشعب وشبابه ونصلي إلى الله أن يحفظ مصر ويمنحها السلام
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

* إيقاف العمل بالدستور..ورئيس الدستورية يدير شئون البلاد.. وانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.. وحكومة كفاءات....
 أولا: تعطيل العمل بالدستور بشكل مؤقت.
 ثانيا: يؤدي رئيس المحكمة اليمين الدستورية.
 ثالثا: إجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة ويتولى رئيس المحكمة الدستوري إدارة شئون البلاد.
 رابعا: لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية العيا إصدار إعلانات دستورية خلال المرحلة الانتقالية.
 خامسا: تشكيل حكومة كفاءات لتحقق مطالب المرحلة.
 سادسا: تشكيل لجنة لإجراء التعديلات الدستوري على الدستور الذي تم إيقافه مؤقتا.
 سابعا: مناشدة المحكمة الدستورية إنشاء قانون مجلس النواب وإعداد انتخابات برلمانية.
 ثامنا: وضع ميثاق شرف إعلامي.
 تاسعا: اتخاذ الإجراءات التنفيذية لتنمكين الشباب في مؤساسات الدولة.
 عاشرا: تشكيل لجنة عليا للمصالحة الوطنية تتمتع بالمصداقية والقبول.

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

* قال  العاهل السعودى الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز، تعليقا على بيان الفريق أول  عبد الفتاح السيسى الأخير، الذى تم فيه إعلان خارطة طريق لقيادة مصر بعد  مرحلة حكم الإخوان: "نشد على أيدى رجال القوات المسلحة المصرية اللذين  أخرجوا مصر من نفق الله يعلم أبعاده وتداعياته".
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*#أسف_ياريس نقلاً عن ‏#الوطن:
 أيدت محكمة جنح مستأنف الدقي برئاسة المستشار خالد عيد، وعضوية المستشارين  محمد شعبان، وكريم مرجان، حبس الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء سنة مع  الشغل وعزله من منصبه لعدم تنفيذ حكم قضائي

http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/218161*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

بيان القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة
 عقب الإجتماع بعدد من الرموز الدينية والوطنية والشباب
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 شعب مصر العظيم 

 1 - إن القوات المسلحة لم يكن فى مقدورها أن تصم آذانها أو تغض بصرها عن  حركة ونداء جماهير الشعب التى إستدعت دورها الوطنى وليس دورها السياسى على  أن القوات المسلحة كانت هى بنفسها أول من أعلن ولا تزال وسوف تظل بعيدة عن  العمل السياسى .
 2 - ولقد إستشعرت القوات المسلحة - إنطلاقاً من رؤيتها  الثاقبة - أن الشعب الذى يدعوها لنصرته لا يدعوها لسلطة أو حكم وإنما  يدعوها للخدمة العامة والحماية الضرورية لمطالب ثورته ... وتلك هى الرسالة  التى تلقتها القوات المسلحة من كل حواضر مصر ومدنها وقراها وقد إستوعبت  بدورها هذه الدعوة وفهمت مقصدها وقدرت ضرورتها وإقتربت من المشهد السياسى 
 آمله وراغبة وملتزمة بكل حدود الواجب والمسئولية والأمانة .
 3 - لقد بذلت القوات المسلحة خلال الأشهر الماضية جهوداً مضنيه بصوره  مباشره وغير مباشره لإحتواء الموقف الداخلى وإجراء مصالحة وطنية بين كافة  القوى السياسية بما فيها مؤسسة الرئاسة منذ شهر نوفمبر 2012 ... بدأت  بالدعوة لحوار وطنى إستجابت له كل القوى السياسية الوطنية وقوبل بالرفض من  مؤسسة الرئاسة فى اللحظات الأخيرة ... تم تتابعت وتوالت الدعوات والمبادرات  من ذلك الوقت وحتى تاريخه .
 4 - كما تقدمت القوات المسلحة أكثر من مره  بعرض تقدير موقف إستراتيجى على المستوى الداخلى والخارجى تضمن أهم  التحديات والمخاطـر التى تواجه الوطن على المستوى [ الأمنى / الإقتصادى /  السياسى / الإجتماعى ] ورؤية القوات المسلحة كمؤسسة وطنية لإحتواء أسباب  الإنقسام المجتمعى وإزالة أسباب الإحتقان ومجابهة التحديات والمخاطر للخروج  من الأزمة الراهنة .
 5 - فى إطار متابعة الأزمة الحالية إجتمعت  القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بالسيد / رئيس الجمهورية فى قصر القبه يوم  22/6/2013 حيث عرضت رأى القيادة العامة ورفضها للإساءة لمؤسسات الدولة  الوطنية والدينية ، كما أكدت رفضها لترويع وتهديد جموع الشعب المصرى .
 6  - ولقد كان الأمل معقوداً على وفاق وطنى يضع خارطة مستقبل ويوفر أسباب  الثقة والطمأنينة والإستقرار لهذا الشعب بما يحقق طموحه ورجاؤه ، إلا أن  خطاب السيد / الرئيس ليلة أمس وقبل إنتهاء مهلة الـ [48] ساعة جاء بما لا  يلبى ويتوافق مع مطالب جموع الشعب ... الأمر الذى إستوجب من القوات المسلحة  إستناداً على مسئوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية التشاور مع بعض رموز القوى  الوطنية والسياسية والشباب ودون إستبعاد أو إقصاء لأحد ... حيث إتفق  المجتمعون على خارطة مستقبل تتضمن خطوات أولية تحقق بناء مجتمع مصرى قوى  ومتماسك لا يقصى أحداً من أبنائه وتياراته وينهى حالة الصراع والإنقسام ...  وتشتمل هذه الخارطة على الآتـى :  
 * تعطيل العمل بالدستور بشكل مؤقت .
 * يؤدى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليـا اليميـن أمام الجمعية العامة للمحكمة .
 * إجراء إنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة على أن يتولى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية  العليا إدارة شئون البلاد خلال المرحلة الإنتقالية لحين إنتخاب رئيساً  جديداً .  
 * لرئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا سلطة إصدار إعلانات دستورية خلال المرحلة الإنتقالية .
 * تشكيل حكومة كفاءات وطنية قوية وقادرة تتمتع بجميع الصلاحيات لإدارة المرحلة الحالية .
 * تشكيل لجنة تضم كافة الأطياف والخبرات لمراجعة التعديلات الدستورية المقترحة على الدستور الذى تم تعطيله مؤقتاً .
 * مناشدة المحكمة الدستورية العليا لسرعة إقرار مشروع قانون إنتخابات مجلس  النواب والبدء فى إجراءات الإعداد للإنتخابات البرلمانية .
 * وضع ميثاق شرف إعلامى يكفل حرية الإعلام ويحقق القواعد المهنية والمصداقية والحيده وإعلاء المصلحة العليا للوطن .
 * إتخاذ الإجراءات التنفيذية لتمكين ودمج الشباب فى مؤسسات الدولة ليكون  شريكاً فى القرار كمساعدين للوزراء والمحافظين ومواقع السلطة التنفيذية  المختلفة .
 * تشكيل لجنة عليا للمصالحة الوطنية من شخصيات تتمتع بمصداقية وقبول لدى جميع النخب الوطنية وتمثل مختلف التوجهات .
 7 - تهيب القوات المسلحة بالشعب المصرى العظيم بكافة أطيافه الإلتزام  بالتظاهر السلمى وتجنب العنف الذى يؤدى إلى مزيد من الإحتقان وإراقة دم  الأبرياء ... وتحذر من أنها ستتصدى بالتعاون مع رجال وزارة الداخلية بكل  قوة وحسم ضد أى خروج عن السلمية طبقاً للقانون وذلك من منطلق مسئوليتها  الوطنية والتاريخية .
 8 - كما توجه القوات المسلحة التحية والتقدير  لرجال القوات المسلحة ورجال الشرطة والقضاء الشرفاء المخلصين على دورهم  الوطنى العظيم وتضحياتهم المستمرة للحفاظ على سلامة وأمن مصر وشعبها العظيم  .

 حفظ الله مصر وشعبها الأبى العظيم ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يوليو 2013)

*‎‏*





من هو رئيس مصر الجديد ( المؤقت ) :

 ولد المستشار عدلى محمود منصور في 23/12/1945 بالقاهرة
 المؤهلات الدراسية: - ليسانس حقوق دور مايو سنة 1967- بتقدير جيد- جامعة القاهرة
 - دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى القانون العام دور مايو سنة 1969-كلية الحقوق-جامعة القاهرة
 - دبلوم الدراسات العليا فى العلوم الإدارية دور مايو سنة 1970 بتقدير جيد-كلية الحقوق- جامعة القاهرة
 التدرج الوظيفى: - 18/11/1970 عين مندوب مساعد بمجلس الدولة
 - 1/1/1971 عين مندوب بمجلس الدولة
 - 30/6/1975 عين نائب من الفئة (ب)
 - 23/2/1976 عين نائب من الفئة (أ)
 - 1/8/1977 عين مستشاراً مساعداً من الفئة (ب)
 - 19/11/1980 عين مستشاراً مساعداً من الفئة (أ)
 - 18/4/1984 عين مستشاراً بمجلس الدولة
 - 29/8/1990 عين وكيلاً بمجلس الدولة
 - 25/2/1992 عين نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة
 - 17/12/1992عين نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا
 الجهات والإدارات التى عمل بها: - 22- فى 7/12/1970 التحق للعمل عضواً بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع لرئاسة الجمهورية والمحافظات.
 - فى 30/1/1972 التحق للعمل عضواً بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع لوزارتى التربية والتعليم والتعليم العالى
 - فى 15/2/1972 التحق للعمل عضواً بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع لوزارتى الخارجية والعدل.
 - فى 8/1/1977 التحق للعمل بالمكتب الفنى للسيد المستشار رئيس مجلس الدولة.
 - فى 18/9/1978 التحق للعمل بإدارة الفتوى والتشريع لوزارات الأوقاف والصحة والشئون الاجتماعية وشئون الأزهر.
 - 17/12/1992 عضواً بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا.
 الانتدبات والاعارات: - فى 18/4/1974 ندب سيادته للعمل مستشاراً قانونياً  للهيئة العامة لصندوق تحويل مبانى وزارة الخارجية فى غير أوقات العمل  الرسمية حــــتى 27/8/1973.
 - فى 13/10/1974 ندب سيادته للعمل مستشاراً  قانونياً للمركز القومى للبحوث فى غير أوقات العمل الرسمية حتى 31/8/1975،  وأيضا خلال الفترة من 27/1/1977 حتى 13/12/1983.
 - فى 8/10/1980 ندب سيادته عضواً باللجان القضائية للإصلاح الزراعى للعام القضائى 80/1981 بالإضافة إلى عمله.
 - فى 12/4/1982 ندب سيادته مستشاراً بالأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء  (الأمانة التشريعية) فى غير أوقات العمل الرسمية حتى بدء الإعــارة فى  14/12/1983.
 - أعير سيادته للمملكة العربية السعودية مستشاراً قانونياً لوزارة التجارة خلال الفترة من 14/12/1983 حتى 19/4/1990.
 - 29/11/1990 ندب سيادته مستشاراً بالأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء (الأمانة التشريعية) فى غير أوقات العمل الرسمية حتى 16/12/1992.
 المنح الدراسية: - أوفد سيادته فى منحة دراسية لمعهد الإدارة العامة بباريس خلال الفترة من 7/9/1975 حتى يناير 1977.


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

رأى الرئيس السوري بشار الاسد في  حديث الى صحيفة "الثورة" ينشر اليوم الخميس  ان ما  يحصل في مصر يجسد سقوط  ما يسمى الاسلام السياسي  معتبرا قبل الاعلان عن اطاحة الجيش  المصري بمحمد  مرسي ان من  يأتي بالدين ويستخدمه في السياسة او لصالح فئة دون اخرى سيسقط  في اي مكان في العالم وقال بعد عام كامل تكشفت الصورة للشعب المصري،  وساعدهم اداء الإخوان المسلمين  على كشف الأكاذيب التي نطق بها الأخوان في  بداية الثورة الشعبية في البلاد.




​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*البابا تواضروس: خريطة المستقبل وضعت بإخلاص وتضمن السلام للجميع

قال البابا تواضروس إن هذه اللحظة فارقة بتاريخ مصر الحبيبة وهى خريطة  المستقبل التى أعلنها القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وتحتوى على كل العناصر  التى تضمن السلام لكل المصريين ووضعت بإخلاص قلبى ومحبة شديدة للوطن.

وأضاف البابا فى بيان له مساء أمس الأربعاء: "اجتمعنا جميعا تحت علم مصر،  اللون الأسود مصر بأرضها ورجالها واللون الأبيض قلب الشباب واللون الأحمر  هو دماء الشرطة والجيش القوات المسلحة قلب مصر".

واختتم البيان قائلا: "عاشت مصر ويحيا كل المصريين فى محبة وانسجام"

اليوم السابع 
*​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

*

قام مجهولون  بإحراق أحد أكشاك التأمين بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ،الكنيسة الأم بمحافظة  مطروح، ويجري الآن تبادلا لإطلاق النار بين هؤلاء وأفراد الجيش، لكن قوات  الجيش تتصدى لهم بقوة للحفاظ على المنشآت العامة 
والدينية والخاصة. 

الوطن*​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

احتفالات تاريخية عندنا فى بنى سويف
الالاف يرقصون فى الشوارع
والناس بترمى ملبس على الشباب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية للمتحدث العسكري للقوات المسلحة‏
*

* تتوجه  القوات المسلحة بتحية إعزاز وتقدير إلى الشعب المصرى العظيم - الوعاء  الحاضن لجيشه الوطنى - وإلى شباب مصر الواعد المُلهم الذى دائماً ما يبهر  العالم بعبقريته وإصراره على تحقيق طموحاته المشروعة بكل رقى وتحضر وسمو   ... إن عمق المؤسسة العسكرية المصرية ينبع من عراقة شعبها وقوة شبابه  الدافعة فهم حلم مصر الحقيقى ومستقبلها المضئ فى سبيل وطن تسوده مبادئ  العدل والحرية والسلام المجتمعى . 
     وإلى شباب مصر من التيارات  الدينية بمختلف أشكالها وتوجهاتها ، لا يوجد بين المصريين من يشكك فى  وطنيتكم وإنتمائكم وإخلاصكم وعطاؤكم الصادق لصالح هذا الوطن ورفعته ، شأنكم  فى ذلك شأن باقى المصريين ... ونؤكد أن الإجراءات التى إتخذتها القيادة  العامة للقوات المسلحة بالتوافق مع عدد من الرموز الدينية والوطنية والشباب  لم تكن موجهة على الإطلاق ضدكم ، ولم تكن تقليلاً من دوركم ولا مكانتكم فى  المسيرة الوطنية المصرية ، ولا تفصلكم عن جسد مصر الواحد ... ومهما تباينت  الآراء والتوجهات ، نحن على يقين من حرصكم على إستقرار مصر فى الماضى  والحاضر والمستقبل .
     أن حلم شعب مصر لمستقبل زاهر وواعد يحققه "  تجمع الدولة المصرية " بسواعد جميع أبناءها وشبابها فى ظل سلام مجتمعى ودون  إقصاء أو إستبعاد لأحد . 
     أن القوات المسلحة لن تسمح بإهانة أو  إستفزاز أو الإعتداء على المنتمين إلى التيار الإسلامى كجميع أبناء مصر ،  لهم ذات القدر من الكرامة والإحترام والحب فى قلب القوات المسلحة وكل  المصريين .
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد| ‏#مصر| بيان للأمة من الهيئة الشرعية حول الأحداث الجارية
 3/7/2013م

 الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله، أما بعد؛ فإن الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح تؤكد على ما يلي:

  أولًا: إن شريعة الله تعالى تقضي بأن الحاكم هو من انعقدت له بيعة  المسلمين باختيارهم الحر، وحيث انعقدت هذه البيعة بالفعل للرئيس الحالي  د.محمد مرسي فإن أي منازعة للرئاسة دون الرجوع إلى الشعب الذي انتخبه تعتبر  منازعة باطلة شرعا.

 ثانيًا: إن الوقوف وراء هذا المبدأ الأصيل من  السياسة الشرعية، هو واجب شرعي وطاعة لله ورسوله، ولذلك تهيب الهيئة  الشرعية بجموع المسلمين أن يحتشدوا في كافة ميادين مصر للدفاع عن حقوقهم  الشرعية و المشروعة.

 ثالثًا: تؤكد الهيئة الشرعية على حرمة التخوض  في الدماء والأموال بغير حق؛ والله تعالى يقول: {وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا  مُّتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَآؤُهُۥ جَهَنَّمُ خَـٰلِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُۥ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُۥ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا}.

  رابعًا: تهيب الهيئة الشرعية بضباط وجنود الجيش المصري العظيم ألا  يُستَدرجوا إلى قتل إخوانهم وأهلهم من المصريين، وليذكروا قول النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم (لا يزال المؤمن في فسحة من دينه ما لم يصب دما حراما)؛ ولو  اقتضى الأمر مخالفة الأوامر العسكرية؛ إذ لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق،  وأي معصية أشد من قتل نفس معصومة
 .
 حفظ الله مصر وسلمها من كل سوء ومكروه، والحمد لله رب العالمين.

 الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد |‏#مصر| الجزيرة | الأهرام | قرار بمنع جميع قادة الاخوان المسلمين وعائلاتهم من السفر*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد |‏#مصر| الجزيرة | الأهرام: تم التحفظ على ‏#الرئيس محمد ‏#مرسي وأسرته في مكان غير معلوم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*حمدين صباحي على قناة العربية يعلن عدم ترشحه للرئاسة ويعد بتوافق القوى المدنية على مرشح واحد*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر أمنيه : تم اصدار اوامر اعتقال ل 300 من قيادات جماعه الاخوان ..*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*المستشار «عدلي منصور» يؤدي غدا اليمين كرئيس مؤقت للجمهورية ورئيس للدستورية*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد |‏#مصر| القوي الإسلامية بمحافظة ‏#سوهاج ترفع السلاح .. وتعلن العصيان المدني على مستوى المحافظة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*من القياده العامه للقوات المسلحه :
 تظهر الان على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى فديوهات لبعض

 الأشخاص يرتدون ملابس الجيش_والشرطه ويعلنو انشقاقهم

 علي الفريق السيسي وانهم مع الشرعيه اياكم ان تصدقوهم فهولاء

 ليسو بضباط برجاء النشر علي اوسع نطاق وأبلاغ القوات المسلحه على الفور عن تلك الصفحات*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *Anba Ermia الأنبا إرميا‏*
> 
> *تقدير خاص للقوات المسلحة المصرية التي استجابت لمطالب الشعب وشبابه ونصلي إلى الله أن يحفظ مصر ويمنحها السلام*


 نحن  فعلا  نحتاج  صلاه  لكي  
يحفظ  لنا  الله  مصرنا  الغاليه
في الأيام  الجايه


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

الفرحة كانت لا  توصف
بس مش كملت
يدوبك سمعت بيان الفريق السيسى وحولت على قناة 25 لا قيتها  بخخخخخ
طيب مش يسيبولنا خميس شوية نسمعة شوية:fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *قال  العاهل السعودى الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز: "نشد على أيدى رجال القوات المسلحة المصرية اللذين  أخرجوا مصر من نفق الله يعلم أبعاده وتداعياته".*


 
مصرنا  ياجلاله  الملك  تحتاج  الي  تأييد من  اللذين 
كانت مصر 
تقف  بجانبهم  في  تعليم  وتنميه  شعوبهم منذ أيام  الملك  فاروق .. 

نريد  تدعيم  سياسي  في  المحافل  الدوليه ..  
ضد اللذين  يتهمون  النظام  المصري بتدبير أنقلابات .

نريد  وقفه  الملوك  الرجال أمثال  فيصل أو الشيوخ  العظام .. مثل  زايد آل  نهيان .. رحمهم  الله

نريد  تأييد  بالأعمال  وليس بالأقوال


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أصدرت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية منذ قليل تحذيرا عاجلا لمواطنيها تحثهم على تأجيل السفر إلى مصر خلال الفترة الحالية، كما طالبت الخارجية رعايا الولايات المتحدة الذين يعيشون فى مصر بمغادراتها فورا، بسبب الاضطرابات السياسية والاجتماعية المستمرة،*


 
وليه خايفيين  قوي  كده !!
هما  الأرهابيين  دول مش  حبايبكم..
وريسكم  داعمهم  ومؤيدهم ضد رغبه  الشعب  المصري !!

تعالوا  وماتخافوش .. علشان  ريسكم الغبي ده
ملاح  ومعديكم !!​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *‏*
> 
> * ياجمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة تنبيــــــــــــــــه هـــــــــــــــــــام*
> 
> * اللي ليه حد في وسط البلد وعند المحطة والميدوب يكلمه يقوله  يروح بسرعة لأن الجماعات الاسلامية تتحرك من الميدوب على مسيرات بيهجمو  على الناس وبيكسروا المحلات.*


 
الشكر واجب لمن  فعل  خيرا


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tqQI8YKpAUg[/YOUTUBE]
اعظم تحية لاعظم جيش فى العالم


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * أيدت محكمة جنح مستأنف الدقي برئاسة المستشار خالد عيد، وعضوية المستشارين  محمد شعبان، وكريم مرجان، حبس الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء سنة مع  الشغل وعزله من منصبه لعدم تنفيذ حكم قضائي*
> 
> * http://http://http://http://*http://


 
ولو خيرووووك في  السجون 
أطلب  رغبه  أولي  وادي  النطرون.
يمكن  تطلع  قبل  المده !!

​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *‎‏*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 معلومات  عن من  دخل  التاريخ  من  أوسع  أبوابه.
ألف  مبروك  ياريس.
مش دعاء  الأمهات  حلو برضه  ياسياده  المستشار !!


​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> رأى الرئيس بشار الاسد في  حديث الى صحيفة "الثورة" ينشر اليوم الخميس  ان ما  يحصل في مصر يجسد سقوط  ما يسمى الاسلام السياسي  معتبرا ان من  يأتي بالدين ويستخدمه في السياسة او لصالح فئة دون اخرى سيسقط  في اي مكان في العالم وقال بعد عام كامل تكشفت الصورة للشعب المصري،  وساعدهم اداء الإخوان المسلمين​​​


*طالما  رأيك  سديد  كده  يا دكتور  بشار .. وهو كذلك.*

*ياريت تقول للشعب  المصري  برضه رأيك  في القرضاوي  وحسان ويعقوب *
*وباقي الشله* ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يوليو 2013)

*متابعة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يوليو 2013)

*أيوة كدة *







*مش كدة *


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> *البابا تواضروس: خريطة المستقبل وضعت بإخلاص وتضمن السلام للجميع*​*
> قال البابا تواضروس إن هذه اللحظة فارقة بتاريخ مصر الحبيبة وهى خريطة  المستقبل التى أعلنها القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وتحتوى على كل العناصر  التى تضمن السلام لكل المصريين ووضعت بإخلاص قلبى ومحبة شديدة للوطن​​*​​​


 
*مبروك  علي  قداستك  وعلي  شعبنا **يا بابانا.*

*أعجبت  بكلمه قداستكم بالأمس وبمواقفك **السابقه.*

*وكفايه  أن المخلوع  والشمطاء  **شقوا هدومهم ومعرفوش يلعبوا معاك.*

*أنشاء الله .. داخلين  علي  عصر  ذهبي  معاك !!*


​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> *
> 
> قام مجهولون  بإحراق أحد أكشاك التأمين بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ،الكنيسة الأم بمحافظة  مطروح، ويجري الآن تبادلا لإطلاق النار بين هؤلاء وأفراد الجيش، قوات  الجيش تتصدى لهم بقوة للحفاظ على المنشآت. ​*



*برافو  الـ سيسي ... برافو  جيش  مصر*
*تعليمات قويه واضحه .. وصريحه .*

*تعليمات مختلفه  جذريا  عن  تعليمات من  سلم  مصر *
*للأخوان ... ودخل  مزبله  التاريخ*

:286: :286: :286:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*نشرت صحيفة "هآرتس" الصهيونية تقريرا لها مساء الأربعاء عن خسائر "إسرائيل" بعد إسقاط نظام الإخوان المسلمين بقيادة محمد مرسي عن الحكم في مصر. وأوضحت أنه تردد في بداية صعود "مرسي" للحكم بأنه معاد للصهيونية، لكنه سرعان ما أثبت عكس ذلك عبر تعزيز العلاقات بين القاهرة وتل أبيب خلال فترة رئاسته. واعتبرت "هآرتس" أن خطاب المخلوع الذي أرسله عبر سفير القاهرة الجديد في تل أبيب للرئيس الصهيوني "شيمون بيريز" كان دليلا قاطعا علي عمق العلاقات بين القيادة السياسية في البلدين. وأشارت إلي أن رحيل "مرسي" عن حكم مصر سيفقد "إسرائيل" 4 مكاسب جوهرية حصلت عليها خلال حكم الأخوان المسلمين لمصر، لم تكن موجودة خلال نظام سابقه حسني مبارك. وأوضحت أن هذه المكاسب الأربعة تتلخص في حفاظ "مرسي" علي اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، وتجنيبها إطلاق صواريخ حركة "حماس" لعلاقتها الجيدة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، و هدم الأنفاق الحدودية في سيناء والتي خفضت من عمليات التهريب، وأخيرا تعزيز الخلاف بين السنة والشيعة بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط عن طريق مهاجمة محور المقاومة (سوريا إيران حزب الله).*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*الغزالى حرب: البرادعى الأقرب لاختيار شباب الثورة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*التحفظ على مرسى فى جهة غير معلومة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسى يشعلون النيران بنقطة شرطة بشمال الجيزة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*


قتيل وعشرات المصابين فى اشتباكات بين الإخوان ومعارضى مرسى بسيدى بشر​*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * الأهرام: تم التحفظ على ‏الرئيس محمد ‏مرسي وأسرته في مكان غير معلوم*


 
:big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نشرت صحيفة "هآرتس" الصهيونية تقريرا لها مساء الأربعاء عن خسائر "إسرائيل" بعد إسقاط نظام الإخوان المسلمين بقيادة محمد مرسي عن الحكم في مصر. وأوضحت أنه تردد في بداية صعود "مرسي" للحكم بأنه معاد للصهيونية، لكنه سرعان ما أثبت عكس ذلك عبر تعزيز العلاقات بين القاهرة وتل أبيب خلال فترة رئاسته. واعتبرت "هآرتس" أن خطاب المخلوع الذي أرسله عبر سفير القاهرة الجديد في تل أبيب للرئيس الصهيوني "شيمون بيريز" كان دليلا قاطعا علي عمق العلاقات بين القيادة السياسية في البلدين. وأشارت إلي أن رحيل "مرسي" عن حكم مصر سيفقد "إسرائيل" 4 مكاسب جوهرية حصلت عليها خلال حكم الأخوان المسلمين لمصر، لم تكن موجودة خلال نظام سابقه حسني مبارك. وأوضحت أن هذه المكاسب الأربعة تتلخص في حفاظ "مرسي" علي اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، وتجنيبها إطلاق صواريخ حركة "حماس" لعلاقتها الجيدة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، و هدم الأنفاق الحدودية في سيناء والتي خفضت من عمليات التهريب، وأخيرا تعزيز الخلاف بين السنة والشيعة بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط عن طريق مهاجمة محور المقاومة (سوريا إيران حزب الله).*


*
مالهم كدة متمسكين بكامب ديفيد

حاجة غريبة أوى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*الدستورية: "منصور" يؤدى يمينا كرئيس للمحكمة وآخر لرئاسة الجمهورية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*السفارة الأمريكية فى القاهرة تجلى موظفيها غير الأساسيين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*محمود بدر: "الكتاتنى" رفض حضور اجتماع "السيسى" رغم موافقتنا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*
 وزير الصحة: 8 وفيات و343 إصابة فى تظاهرات أمس فى 17 محافظة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*تحديد 290 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان للقبض عليهم بالجيزة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*نقيب الفلاحين بكفر الشيخ يرفع أول دعوى ضد مرسى بعد سقوطه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*العربية: القبض على خيرت الشاطر فى الغردقة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*ردود الأفعال بعد تنحية "مرسي" : أوباما يشعر بالقلق  ويدعو لتجنب الاعتقالات التعسفية.. خادم الحرمين أول المُهنّئين ..  والإمارات "مرتاحة"








تاريخ النشر : 2013-07-04


 



رام الله - دنيا الوطن
في أول رد فعل للرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما على  الأوضاع الجارية في مصر، قال إنه يشعر بقلق عميق لقرار الجيش المصري عزل  "مرسي" وتعليق العمل بالدستور. 

وناشد أوباما الجيش المصري، بسرعة تسليم السلطة في البلاد لحكومة مدنية منتخبة بطرق ديمقراطية نزيهة، في أقرب وقت قدر الإمكان. 

كما طالب أوباما بالابتعاد عن الاعتقالات التعسفية بحق  "مرسي" ومؤيديه، وفي الوقت نفسه تجنب أوباما تسمية ما حدث في مصر  بـ"الانقلاب العسكري". 

وأضاف أوباما: "لقد قمت في ضوء تطورات أمس التي شهدتها  مصر، بإصدار أوامري للوزارات والمؤسسات المعنية باستعراض آثار المساعدات  الموجهة إلى مصر بموجب قوانين الولايات المتحدة".

وقد أمرت الولايات المتحدة الأربعاء بإخلاء سفارتها في  القاهرة بعد ساعات على الاطاحة بالرئيس المصري محمد مرسي من قبل الجيش، حسب  ما اعلن مسؤول أمريكي فضل عدم الكشف عن هويته.

كانت وزارة الخارجية أعلنت قبل أيام أنها سمحت للطاقم الدبلوماسي غير الأساسي بمغادرة البلاد.
وفي تحذير إلى المسافرين، أكدت وزارة الخارجية في وقت  لاحق أنها "أمرت الطاقم الدبلوماسي الأميركي غير الأساسي وعائلاتهم بمغادرة  مصر بسبب الاضطرابات السياسية والاجتماعية" التي "قد تتفاقم في مستقبل  قريب".
بالإضافة إلى ذلك، نصحت وزارة الخارجية جميع "الأميركيين إلى تأجيل سفرهم إلى مصر" وطلبت من الذين يعيشون في هذا البلد مغادرته.

في السياق , قال عبد الله بن زايد آل نهيان، وزير  الخارجية الإماراتي، إن بلاده تتابع بارتياح تطورات الأوضاع في مصر الذي  وصفها بـ"الشقيقة"، مشيرًا إلى العلاقات التاريخية الراسخة بين البلدين.

وأضاف "آل نهيان" حسبما نقلت وكالة الأنباء الإماراتية  الرسمية، مساء الأربعاء، أن الإمارات على ثقة تامة بأن شعب مصر العظيم قادر  على تجاوز اللحظات الصعبة الحالية التي تمر بها، مؤكدًا أنها ستنطلق بها  إلى مستقبل آمن وزاهر.
وأشاد "آل نهيان" بما قام به الجيش المصري، قائلاً:  "جيش مصر العظيم يثبت من جديد أنه بالفعل سياج مصر وحاميها ودرعها القوي،  الذي يضمن لها بأن تظل دولة المؤسسات والقانون، التي تحتضن كل مكونات الشعب  المصري الشقيق".
وأكد وزير خارجية الإمارات أن بلاده "تتطلع على الدوام  لتعزيز علاقاتها مع مصر الشقيقة حكومة وشعبا والمضي بها قدما الى المزيد من  التعاون الوثيق في مختلف الميادين وبما يحقق المصلحة المشتركة للشعبين  الشقيقين".
يذكر أن العلاقة بين مصر والإمارات شهدت توترًا خلال  فترة رئاسة محمد مرسي لمصر، على خلفية اتهامات إماراتية لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، التي ينتمي إليها مرسي، بالتدخل في شؤون الإمارات، وهو الأمر  الذي كانت تنفيه الجماعة دائمًا.


وكان اول من هنّأ الرئيس الجديد هو خادم الحرمين  الشرفين حيث بعث خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود  - حفظه الله - برقية تهنئة لفخامة المستشار عدلي منصور رئيس جمهورية مصر  العربية فيما يلي نصها :
فخامة المستشار عدلي منصور
رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية الشقيقة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
باسم شعب المملكة العربية السعودية وبالأصالة عن نفسي ، نهنئكم بتولي قيادة  مصر في هذه المرحلة الحرجة من تاريخها ، وإننا إذ نفعل ذلك لندعو الله أن  يعينكم على تحمل المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقكم لتحقيق آمال شعبنا الشقيق في  جمهورية مصر العربية ، وفي ذات الوقت نشد على أيدي رجال القوات المسلحة  كافة ممثلة في شخص الفريق أول / عبدالفتاح السيسي ، الذين أخرجوا مصر في  هذه المرحلة من نفق الله يعلم أبعاده وتداعياته ، لكنها الحكمة والتعقل  التي حفظت لكل الأطراف حقها في العملية السياسية.
هذا وتقبلوا تحياتنا ، ولأشقائنا في مصر وشعبها الكريم فائق احترامنا. حفظ  الله مصر واستقرارها وأمنها. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
خادم الحرمين الشريفين عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود
ملك المملكة العربية السعودية
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*قوات الجيش ترد على ملثمين هاجموا نقطة تمركز أمنى بالعريش بالرصاص​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*إصابة 2 فى إطلاق كثيف للنيران بين معتصمى الإخوان وأهالى بين السرايات​*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *حمدين صباحي على قناة العربية يعلن عدم ترشحه للرئاسة ويعد بتوافق القوى المدنية على مرشح واحد*


 
:010104~171::010104~171::010104~171:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*"أوباما" يحث جميع الأطراف فى مصر تفادى العنف*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*عمرو موسى: المفاوضات تبدأ الآن حول تشكيل حكومة جديدة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*قال المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين جهاد الحداد إن الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وضع رهن الإقامة الجبرية فى وقت مبكر من صباح اليوم الخميس، بعد أن فصل عن باقى فريقه الرئاسى، وتم نقله إلى مبنى وزارة الدفاع.*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *مصادر أمنيه : تم اصدار اوامر اعتقال ل 300 من قيادات جماعه الاخوان .*


 
:big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*نظمت مجموعة لا تتجاوز ١٥ فردا من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من المصريين فى واشنطن مظاهرة أمام البيت الأبيض احتجاجا على عزل محمد مرسى.

وطالب المشاركون الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما بمساندة الرئيس المعزول.

ونظمت المظاهرة الإخوانية بالتزامن مع مظاهرة أخرى مؤيدة لعزل مرسى، شارك فيها العشرات من أبناء الجالية المصرية ونشطاء أمريكيون متضامنون مع الثورة المصرية، مما دفع الشرطة إلى فصل بين المجموعتين بحواجز حديدية لمنع الاحتكاك بينهما.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*زعيم أغلبية النواب الأمريكى: رحيل مرسى يفتح آفاقا لمستقبل أفضل لمصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * القوي الإسلامية بمحافظة ‏#سوهاج ترفع السلاح .. وتعلن العصيان المدني على مستوى المحافظة*


 
:110105~127:    :110105~127:   :110105~127:
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*اردوغان : لن نعترف بالانقلاب فى مصر و لن نتعامل الا مع اارئيس المنتخب*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التحفظ على مرسى فى جهة غير معلومة*​


:286: :286::286:​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السفارة الأمريكية فى القاهرة تجلى موظفيها غير الأساسيين​*


 
:110105~127:   :110105~127:   :110105~127:​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تحديد 290 من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان للقبض عليهم بالجيزة*​


:286:  :286:  :286:​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *العربية: القبض على خيرت الشاطر فى الغردقة*​


 :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :big29: :big29: :big29: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *"أوباما" يحث جميع الأطراف فى مصر تفادى العنف*​


* هوه  أبو  جهل  المغيب  ده  مش  يخرس  شويه*

*:t32:*:t32::t32:   

:12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*(أ.ش.أ): إيداع سعد الكتاتني ومحمد رشاد بيومى بسجون طرة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

Dear Mr. Obama,

 For the past 15 years your CIA brains have been planning to change Egypt into another Iraq. Well, NICE TRY. You have FAILED. You don't understand a lot about Egypt, sir. Maybe you should ask your Kenyan Muslim relatives about the status of our country in the Holy Qur'an, or how Prophet Mohamed ,peace be upon him, described our army. Egypt has been mentioned in our Holy Book five times, and is described as a secure country where people live in peace and harmony. Prophet Mohamed (pbuh) has described our soldiers as the best on the planet, stating clearly that our army and the Egyptian people remain united till the end of time. In the Bible, the Egyptian people are described as the blessed nation of Jesus Christ. So Mr. Obama, you can kindly oblige us by calling in your lady of doom Mrs. Anne Patterson back home to the USA, as she is no longer welcomed in Egypt. We hope you have learnt that not all countries yield to manipulation and that you should not attempt to spend the money of American tax payers creating dictatorships in countries of independence and sovereignty. We call upon all Americans whom we know as a peace loving people to seriously investigate their government's sincere endeavors to aid terrorists imposing a fascist regime, is this what they pay taxes to achieve? Are these the human values upon which you have been elected??

 Respectfully,
 The Egyptian People​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اردوغان : لن نعترف بالانقلاب فى مصر و لن نتعامل الا مع اارئيس المنتخب*​


* لو  أتعاملت  مع  برادلي  يا أردوغان  هايرقصك !!*
***************
*أما لو  تقصد  رئيس  منتخب ... *

*طيب خلص مشاكلك الأول ياحبيبي ..*

*وأحنا بلاها  تركيا العميله  دي !!!* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*Mursi finds he and Egypt 'don't mix'*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*بدء مراسم حلف اليمين لرئيس الجمهورية "المؤقت" بعد قليل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻧﺸﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﺩﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻔﺤﺘﻬﺎ ؟؟؟؟
ﺍﺭﺟﻮ ﻧﺸﺮﻩ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﺩ ﺍﻳﻪ ﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﻭﺳﺎﺥ ....
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺭﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﺑﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺍﺷﻌﻞ ﻛﻞ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎﺀ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺪ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻋﻠﻢ ﺃﻭﻻﺩﻯ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻭﻃﻨﻨﺎ ﻓﻠﻴﻌﺒﺜﻮﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺷﺎﺀﻭﺍ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻻ ﺃﺭﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺳﻤﻊ ﺻﻮﺗﺎ ﺃﺧﺮ ﻳﺨﺎﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻯ ﻓﻘﺪ ﻛﻔﺮﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻓﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻣﺴﺢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻔﺤﺘﻰ ﺃﻭ ﻟﻴﻨﺴﺤﺒﻮﺍ ﻫﻢ ﺑﺄﻧﻔﺴﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﻔﺮﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻳﻤﻮﻗﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻨﺪﻭﻕ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﻔﺮﺕ ﺑﺸﻌﺎﺭﺍﺗﻜﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﺪﻭﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻔﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺃﻻ ﺃﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﻃﻨﺎ ﺻﺎﻟﺤﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﺮﺗﻪ ﻭﺃﻋﻄﻴﺘﻪ ﺻﻮﺗﻰ


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*الصحة:11قتيلا و503 مصابين حصيلة اشتباكات ليلة أمس بالقاهرة والمحافظات​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

ﻋﺎﺟﻞ| ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺟﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ
ﻣﻈﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺣﺎﺷﺪﺓ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ : ﻻ ﻷﺧﻮﻧﺔ
ﻃﺮﻩ


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*تلقى قسم مصر الجديدة بلاغا من الأهالى بمشاهدتهم لمدفع جرينوف داخل شقة فى العقار رقم 34 شارع هارون الرشيد بمصر الجديدة ، على الفور أمر اللواء جمال عبدالعال مدير مباحث العاصمة بتشكيل فريق بحث لسرعة ضبط المتهمين.

وانتقل كل من الرائدين أحمد الدمرداش ومحمد المغربى معاونا مباحث القسم والنقيب عمرو تيسيير رئيس الدورية وتمكنوا من مداهمة الشقة بعد استصدار اذن من النيابة العامة.

وحاول المتهمون التعدى عليهم الا أن قوات الامن نجحت فى السيطرة عليهم وضبطهم وهم : محمد يحيى " 23 سنة " وحازم محمد " 24 سنة " وطارق عبد المنعم " 25 سنة " وعبد الله عبد العظيم " 27 سنة " وجميعهم خريجو جامعات و"ملتحين".

وبتفيش الشقة عثر بداخلها على أسلحة ثقيلة و "إنسان آلى " موصل ببندقية متعددة يمكن التحكم فيه عن بعد من خلال الكمبيوتر ، كما عثر على 2 كيلو مواد متفجرة و4 لاب توب ومجموعة من الأسلاك والدوائر الكهربائية وعدد من الخرائط والملابس العسكرية لضباط القوات المسلحة والشرطة.

وفور إخطاراللواء أسامة الصغير مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع امن القاهرة أمر بإحالتهم إلى النيابة التى باشرت التحقيق ، وتبين من المعلومات الأولية من خلال مناقشتهم بمعرفة الأجهزة الأمنية انهم كانوا يخططوا لإجراء عمليات ارهابية انتقاما لعزل الدكتور محمد مرسى من الرئاسة

صدى البلد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

ﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺳﻴﺔ 508 ﺳﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻃﻤﻴﺔ 70 ﺳﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺎﻟﻴﻚ 367 ﺳﻨﺔ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ 625 ﺳﻨﺔ
ﺃﻣﺎ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻮﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺳﻨﺔ ﻭ48 ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻭ 180 ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺑﺪﻝ ﺿﺎﺋﻊ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

ﻋﺎﺟﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ .
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﻋﺪﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺼﻮﺭ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻯ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻗﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عاجل من المحكمة الدستورية العليا .
> المستشار عدلى منصور يؤدى اليمين الدستورى بعد قليل امام اعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا



*حلف اليمين خلاص كرئيس للمحكمه الدستوريه ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2013)

*الدعوه السلفيه تطالب الاسلاميين بمغادرة الميادين وعدم مواجهة الجيش المصرى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*منذ قليل على قناه ابو ظبى+1

دولة الإمارات تتعهد الأن علي قناة ابوظبي انها ارسلت بالفعل الأن سولار وبنزين ونفط ، وتقول الحكومة الإمارتيه أنه سوف يكون اسطولاً ابتداء من موانئ دبي حتي قناة السويس لشعب مصر العظيم..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *Mursi finds he and Egypt 'don't mix'*​



 
That's quiet sure,  due to  the  principal​ 
 that "civilization  & terrorism" don't mix  ​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *منذ قليل على قناه ابو ظبى+1*
> *دولة الإمارات تتعهد الأن علي قناة ابوظبي انها ارسلت بالفعل الأن سولار وبنزين ونفط ، وتقول الحكومة الإمارتيه أنه سوف يكون اسطولاً ابتداء من موانئ دبي حتي قناة السويس لشعب مصر العظيم..*


 
دي  رجوله أولاد  العظيم 

" الشيخ  زايد "

ربنـــا  يحفظ  لكم  الشهامه

:big29::big29::big29:
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​​​​




*هوه  سعادتك  برضه  ليك  طلبات !!*

*ماهم  زيك لعبوا ع الطائفيه يا ند...*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *(أ.ش.أ): إيداع سعد الكتاتني ومحمد رشاد بيومى بسجون طرة*​



*ياللا  ياحبيبي ... بس  رجع  ال B.M.W.*
*اللي  ناهبها  من  أموال المصريين*


​


----------



## sparrow (4 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حلف اليمين خلاص كرئيس للمحكمه الدستوريه ..*




لسه هيحلف حالا اهو يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2013)

*الان المستشار عدلى يحلف اليمين كرئيس مؤقت للبلاد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2013)

sparrow قال:


> لسه هيحلف حالا اهو يا دونا



*لا يا سباروو فى لبس عند الناس
هو الاول حلف قدام المحكمه الدستوريه كرئيس للمحكمه
ودلوقتى بيحلف اليمين كرئيس مؤقت للبلاد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*انتشر عدد من عناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمام الرصيف الموازى للمحكمة الدستورية العليا بالتزامن مع أداء المستشار عدلى منصور اليمين القانونية، رئيساً للمحكمة والبلاد، بعد يوم من خلع الدكتور محمد مرسى.

ورفع أعضاء الجماعة صوراً للدكتور محمد مرسى، وعدداً من المصاحف، مرددين: "مرسى هو الرئيس"، فيما انتشر عشرات المتظاهرين والمارة، احتفالاً بسقوط حكم الإخوان المسلمين، الأمر الذى دفع قوات الأمن للتدخل والفصل بين الجانبين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*



استعادة مصر المفقودة ....... *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*عودة الفئران لجحورهم

يعتزم المستشار حسن ياسين النائب العام المساعد، تقديم طلب لرئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء المستشار حامد عبد الله بإعفائه من منصبه وعودته إلى منصة القضاء مرة أخرى، فى الوقت الذى وصل فيه المستشار عبد المجيد محمود لتولى منصبه كنائب عام بعد الحكم الصادر من محكمة الاستئناف بعودته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يتسلم ديوان عام السويس.. وانتظام العمل بشكل طبيعى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*المتظاهرون يسلمون ديوان محافظة المنوفية للمستشار العسكرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*القوى السياسية والثورية بالإسماعيلية تفض اعتصامها ومسيرة بالورود الأحد*


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حلف اليمين خلاص كرئيس للمحكمه الدستوريه ..*


اة شوفتة
شكلة  وكلماتة  تقول انة شخصية ترقى ان يكون رئيس لهذا البلد حتى لو مؤقت
مش المتخلف اللى فات اللى تحس انة جى من ورا الجاموسة


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

اصاب الرئيس عدلى منصور تماما
فى ان 30 يونيو تصحيح لخطا فادح فى مسار الثورة


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cQawhoAxElM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*اشتبك عناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مع قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وعدداً من المتظاهرين والمارة، وذلك خلال أداء المستشار عدلى منصور، يمين الرئاسة منذ قليل.

وحاول أعضاء الجماعة، الاشتباك مع الأمن والمتظاهرين المحتفلين بسقوط حكم الإخوان، وخلع الدكتور محمد مرسى، ورددوا هتافات تطاولت على الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر، فضلاً عن هتافات ضد المحكمة الدستورية العليا، والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة، من بينها : “الدستورية باطل”، “أحمد الطيب باطل”، و”السيسى باطل”، وغير ذلك من الهتافات.

وكثفت قوات الأمن من انتشارها بعد اشتباك عناصر الجماعة معها، فى محاولة للسيطرة على الموقف.
*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...



*الله  ... جميله  قوي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*البورصة المصرية تربح ١٤ مليار في اول ساعه من بدء الجلسه وايقاف العمل نصف ساعة طبقا للقواعد​*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عودة الفئران لجحورهم*
> *يعتزم المستشار حسن ياسين النائب العام المساعد، تقديم طلب لرئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء المستشار حامد عبد الله بإعفائه من منصبه وعودته إلى منصة القضاء *


 
:110105~127:  :110105~127:  :110105~127:

وبره  القضاء  كله  كمان
 علشان  يتطهر
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اشتبك عناصر من الإخوان المسلمين مع قوات الأمن المكلفة بتأمين المحكمة الدستورية العليا،*
> *وحاول أعضاء الجماعة، الاشتباك مع الأمن والمتظاهرين ورددوا هتافات من بينها : “الدستورية باطل”، “أحمد الطيب باطل”، و”السيسى باطل”.*



*جاتها  خي..  اللي  عايزه خ..*
*فعلا*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو الرئيس المقال يهتفون أمام الدستورية يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر

*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

* رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الامريكية يحذر من عواقب عزل الجيش لمرسي
  رويترز
 نشر: 4/7/2013 4:15 ص – تحديث 4/7/2013 4:15 ص

 حذر رئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة الامريكية الجنرال مارتن ديمبسي اليوم  الاربعاء الجيش المصري من عواقب اذا جرى إعتبار عزله للرئيس محمد مرسي  انقلابا.

 وابلغ ديمبسي شبكة  تلفزيون سي.إن.إن «إنها بلدهم على اية حال وسيجدون طريقهم. لكن ستكون هناك  عواقب إذا اسيء التعامل مع الامر.. هنال قوانين تحكم كيفية تعاملنا مع هذه  الانواع من المواقف».

 وتشير تصريحات ديمبسي الى القوانين التي  تلزم الولايات المتحدة بقطع المساعدات عندما يجري الاطاحة بحكومة منتخبة  ديمقراطيا بواسطة انقلاب أو مرسوم.

 وتقدم الولايات المتحدة حوالي 1.5 مليار دولار مساعدات سنوية لمصر معظمها معونة عسكرية.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة تأمر بضبط وإحضار الشاطر وبديع لاتهامهما بقتل متظاهرى المقطم *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين جهاد الحداد
 الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وضع رهن الإقامة الجبرية فى وقت مبكر من صباح  اليوم الخميس، بعد أن فصل عن باقى فريقه الرئاسى، وتم نقله إلى مبنى وزارة  الدفاع.

 وقال الحداد لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ): "لقد تم القبض على الفريق الرئاسى بالكامل، وهم ضمن قائمة اعتقالات عليها 300 اسم".*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> تقدم الولايات المتحدة حوالي 1.5 مليار دولار مساعدات سنوية لمصر معظمها معونة عسكرية.
> *



*لتكن أموالهم لهم ...... ولتكن حضارتنا لنا ..... فلن نعيش بمعونة رعاة البقر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*شكوى لوزيرة الشئون الاجتماعية تطالب بحل جمعية الإخوان المسلمين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2013)

*الغريانى يتقدم باستقالته من رئاسة المجلس القومى لحقوق الانسان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*البورصة توقف التداول نصف ساعة بعد أرباح قياسيه وصلت 20 مليار جنيه 
​*


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الغريانى يتقدم باستقالته من رئاسة المجلس القومى لحقوق الانسان*


خلية يغورررر
كان بيقول للحمار للى بيقرا مواد الدستور المتخلف 
قول يا مولانا
قاعد فى زاوية


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*قال المتحدث باسم الاتحاد الأوروبى أنه ليس لديه علم بخطط عاجلة لدى الاتحاد لإعادة النظر في برنامج مساعدات الاتحاد الأوربى لمصر حاليا.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*النقابة المستقلة بهيئة ميناء الإسكندرية تطالب بإقالة القيادات الإخوانية​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2013)

*حد ملاحظ حاجة مهمة 
أن مافيش أخبار عن هشام قنديل ولا موقفه ولا قدم أستقالة 
أية النظام ؟؟
:blush2:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حد ملاحظ حاجة مهمة
> أن مافيش أخبار عن هشام قنديل ولا موقفه ولا قدم أستقالة
> أية النظام ؟؟
> :blush2:
> *​



*ده خيال الضل ...... لا تجده إلا بوجود سببه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*الدعوة السلفية تدعو التيارات الإسلامية إلى مغادرة الميادين*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده خيال الضل ...... لا تجده إلا بوجود سببه​*


*دة طفل الخطيئة يا أستاذ ...
*





*فيه فى الدنيا ثورة وأنقلاب ولا حدش يجيب سيرة رئيس الحكومة ؟؟*
:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

تقريبا الاخوان  عاوزين يقوموا بمظاهرات مضادة
عندنا مظاهرة  حاشدة من الاخوان بتطالب برحيل السيسى
وكدابين كدب غريب
يقولوا فى المظاهرة الجيش التانى الميدانى طلع تصريح بدعم مرسى وكذلك الحرس الجمهورى
دماااااااغ فى البيطخ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*أول دعوى قضائية ضد الرئيس المؤقت تطالب بمنع قيادات الأحزاب الإسلامية من العمل السياسي لمدة 20 عاما ...
*​*2013-07-04 12:00:09*
*​*​*




أقام   سمير صبري المحامي، دعوى مستعجلة أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ضد رئيس   المحكمة الدستورية العليا بصفته رئيسا مؤقتا للجمهورية، بطلب الحكم بإصدار   قرار جمهوري بقانون يمنع قيادات وأعضاء الإخوان المسلمين وأعضاء حزب  الحرية  والعدالة وحزب الوسط وحزب السلام والتنمية وحزب جبهة الإصلاح وحزب  الفضيلة  والحزب الإسلامي وحزب الوطن من ممارسة العمل السياسي والترشح  للانتخابات  الرئاسية والتشريعية لمدة 20 عاما تبدأ من تاريخ 30 يونيو  2013.
وذكر صبرى، أنه أسس دعواه شارحا الجرائم التي ارتكبتها جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين منذ نشأتها وحتى مغادرة الدكتور محمد مرسي من رئاسة الدولة، وأضاف   صبري، أن كل ما أورده كان على سبيل المثال لا الحصر عن الفترة الماضية ثم   يبدأ بعد ذلك التاريخ الأسود لـ محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وبعض   الأحزاب الإسلامية لم ير التاريخ المصري جرائم قتل واعتقالات وتكميم أفواه   والتضييق على الإعلاميين وأصحاب الرأي، فضلا عن الخيانة العظمى، فقد تورط   الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي ونظامه في عدد من جرائم قتل المتظاهرين، ويثبت  ذلك  العديد من البلاغات المقدمة إلى النائب العام ومنها على سبيل المثال   اغتيال جابر جيكا، والحسيني أبو ضيف، وتقرير الطب الشرعي للأخير، وعدد من   المقالات الصحفية وشهود عيان بشأن مقتل محمد كريستي ومحمد الجندي بخلاف   حالات الاعتقال التي تبنّاها النظام ضد المعارضة، بالاستعانة بعدد من   المنظمات الحقوقية، وهي فؤاده ووتش، والشبكة العربية لحقوق الإنسان، ومركز   القاهرة لدراسات حقوق الإنسان كل ذلك بخلاف المعتقلين في عهد مرسى خلال   المظاهرات التي خرجت؛ اعتراضا على سياسات النظام الحالي كذلك بخلاف أن مئات   النشطاء السياسيين واجهوا اتهامات مفادها اتهامهم بقذف الحجارة  والمولوتوف  على رجال الشرطة وقطع الطريق العام وإتلاف الأموال العامة  والخاصة والشروع  في قتل رجال الشرطة، فضلا عن إحراز سلاح ناري دون ترخيص،  وإضرام النيران  في سيارات الشرطة واستخدام القوة ضد موظفين عموميين  والتجمهر وأن قرارات  النيابة العامة في الحالات سالفة تباينت بين إخلاء  سبيل وحبس 4 أيام على  ذمة التحقيق وتحويل الأطفال إلى مؤسسة الأحداث بخلاف  الكفالات العالية  والمبالغ فيها حتى لا يتم الإفراج عن من يتعين الإفراج  عنهم كذلك فإن هذا  النظام الديكتاتوري شنّ عمليات اعتقال موسّعة على خليفة  أحداث الذكرى  الثانية للثورة، بدءا من 29 يناير حتى 6 فبراير، واشتباكات  المقطم في مارس  الماضي التي طالت مئات النشطاء، واعتقلت الشرطة 1322  ناشطاً سياسياً في  الفترة من فبراير حتى مايو 2013.
وأضاف صبري، أنه نشر تقريرا حقوقيا يفيد بأن نظام الرئيس السابق مرسي تفوّق   على "مبارك" في اعتقالات الأطفال والقصر كل ذلك بخلاف قيام النيابة  العامة  برئاسة النائب العام الذي عينه الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، بالتحقيق  المباشر  مع القصّر الذين لم تتجاوز أعمارهم 15 عاما، وحبسهم على ذمة  التحقيق،  والاستئناف ضد قرارات إخلاء سبيلهم وفرض كفالات عليهم في مخالفة  مباشرة  لقانون الطفل، وأن القصّر يتعرّضون للاحتجاز غير القانوني مع  البالغين، وفي  أماكن غير قانونية أبرزها معسكرات الأمن المركزي كذلك فإن  نظام الرئيس  السابق مرسي اعتقل 492 طفلا خلال الفترة من 24 يناير 2013  وحتى 18 مايو من  العام نفسه، فضلا عن اعتقال 21 طفلا في محيط مكتب الإرشاد  مارس الماضي،  و280 من حالات اشتباكات الكورنيش في الشهر نفسه، و179  معتقلا من الأطفال  خلال أحداث فض اعتصام التحرير خلال فبراير ومارس  الماضيين مهدرا بذلك  النصوص القانونية التي أوجبت عرض الأطفال على محكمة  الطفل حال الرغبة في  إجراء تحقيق رسمي معهم، وأن النيابة العامة أصدرت  قرارات بإخلاء سبيل 90  طفلا بكفالات بلغت 135 ألف جنيه خلال 80 يوما كل  هذه الجرائم التي ارتكبها  الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، على جانب وقضايا حرية  الفكر والتعبير، بدءا من  أغسطس 2012، والتي أدت إلى أن نحو 28 إعلاميا من  ماسبيرو تعرّضوا لحالات  مختلفة من التضييق تراوحت بين الإحالة إلى النيابة  العامة والتحويل للتحقيق  الإداري مع توقيع جزاءات تعسّفية بالخصم من  الراتب والوقف عن العمل والمنع  من دخول ماسبيرو وإلغاء البرامج أو تغيير  صفتها وأن هناك زيادة واضحة في  حدة الانتهاكات ضد حرية التعبير وملاحقة  بعض الفنانين، بينهم عادل إمام،  والتشهير بإلهام شاهين، فضلا عن التضييق  على كتّاب الرأي، وبينهم مجدي  الجلاد ومحمد أمين وعمر طاهر وجمال فهمي  ومحمد الغيطي وكرم جبر، وإصدار  الصحف الخاصة بمساحات بيضاء خالية للمقالات  والأعمدة، فضلا عن منع مقالات  لعدد من الكتّاب على رأسهم الروائي يوسف  القعيد، وعبلة الرويني، وإبراهيم  عبد المجيد، ومدحت العدل، وثروت  الخرباوي، وغادة نبيل، وعبد الجليل  الشرنوبي، وإبراهيم حجازي بخلاف مصادرة  أعداد من الجرائد الخاصة ومنع  توزيعها في السوق، بينها عدد 21 أغسطس  لجريدة الشعب الجديد، ومصادرة جزئية  للعدد رقم 1781 لجريدة الدستور ومنع  استيراد كتاب الشرق الأوسط الحديث،  ومنع تقديم برنامج الضمير وغلق قناة  الفراعين، فضلا عن الاعتداء اللفظي  والجسدي على النشطاء والسياسيين، بينهم  حمدي الفخراني ونجاد البرعي ويوسف  الحسيني، والملاحقة القانونية للصحف  ورؤساء تحريرها، أمثال مجدي الجلاد،  رئيس تحرير "الوطن"، وعادل حمودة رئيس  تحرير الفجر، وإسلام عفيفي رئيس  تحرير الدستور، وعبد الحليم قنديل رئيس  تحرير صوت الأمة، وإحالة فريق  برنامج "نهارك سعيد" الذي يُعرض على قناة  نايل لايف وتوجيه تهمة إهانة رئيس  الجمهورية إلى العديد من النشطاء  والمفكرين بخلاف اتهام الرئيس السابق  مرسي، بالخيانة العظمى للبلاد والذي  قدمت بشأنه عدد كبير من البلاغات  المقدّمة ضد الرئيس السابق، تتهمه  بالاشتراك مع خالد مشعل، رئيس المكتب  التنفيذي لحركة حماس، في قتل الجنود  المصريين برفح وتدمير الأمن القومي،  والعمل على تقسيم مصر بخلاف البلاغات  المقدمة ضد الرئيس السابق مرسي، والتي  تتهمه بالخيانة العظمى لتقاعسه عن  توجيه أوامر لوزارة الداخلية وميليشيات  "الإخوان" للتوقف عن قتل الشباب  وتعذيبهم، وتعمّد إهانة القوات المسلحة من  خلال قيادات حزب الحرية  والعدالة، فضلا عن دعمه للجماعات التكفيرية،  والاستناد إلى حكم محكمة جنح  مستأنف الإسماعيلية بشأن هروبه من وادي  النطرون .


مصدر الوطن​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*تجار الدين أحقر من القوادين

[YOUTUBE]IRB3ngFlLkQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

​ِ*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*ألمانيا: الإطاحة بمرسي «فشل كبير» للديمقراطية...!!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*
 عاجل مجموعة ملثمة تهاجم «الأمن الوطني» بالمنيا...!!!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

* جامعه القاهره اﻻن
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*D 
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*"نور" يطلق تصريحات نارية على "السيسى ".. ويتهمه بقيادة "الإنقلاب العسكرى "*

7/4/2013   1:15 PM​​



​

أكد *أيمن نور* *رئيس حزب* *غد الثورة*   أن تفويض  الدكتور محمد البرادعي للتواصل مع مؤسسات الدولة المصرية لم  يتم من قبل كل المعارضة، لكنه يمثل تيارًا مهمًا فيها، يضم جبهة الإنقاذ"  وحملة "تمرد" وجبهة "30 يونيو".​
يذكر  أن نور رفض ماحدث أمس , واتهم السيسى بقيادة إنقلاب عسكرى ضد الرئيس  الشرعى المنتخب , جاء  ذلك خلال حديثه لقناة "روسيا اليوم" قائلا:"بالتالي  أصبحت أمام الجيش فرصة للتفاوض مع كل هذه المجموعات من خلال البرادعي"،  مضيفًا"هناك اتصالات أخرى مع جميع الأطراف الأخرى الفاعلة في الحياة  السياسية، بما فيها الأحزاب الوسطية والأحزاب الإسلامية وغيرها من  الأحزاب".​
وأضاف :"الرئيس"مرسي" ارتكب أخطاء كثيرة جدا في العام الماضي، ما أدى إلى هذه النتيجة التي توصلنا إليها، لكنه رجل يتحمل المسئولية.​
 مشيرًا إلى أن مرسي على الرغم من الأوضاع الراهنة لا يزال رئيسا شرعيًا لمصر.​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تجار الدين أحقر من القوادين
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IRB3ngFlLkQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ​ِ*


*طيب بما إنك **طلعت راجل مـ ......
أعتذر للكنيسة يا أبو جهل
الأستئناف بتاعك قرب ...يمكن تاخد حكم مع الأيقاف 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..  جرافات كبيرة تابعة للجيش تقوم الآن بهدم أعداد كبيرة من الأنفاق بالاضافة  إلى تعزيزات من الآليات على طول الحدود الفلسطينية المصرية *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*تجمع أكثر من 150 صحفي بجريدة الأهرام أمام مكتب رئيس التحرير عبد الناصر سلامة، لمطالبته بالرحيل، باعتباره ممثلا لحكم الاخوان وانه معين من قبل أحمد فهمي صهر محمد مرسي، الا انه يرفض الرحيل.

كما اعتدى عبد الناصر سلامة على الصحفية الزميلة سحر عبد الرحمن بالضرب، وقام بصفعها على وجهها، مما أدى لاصابتها بحالة اغماء.

ويحتشد الصحفيون الآن في صالة التحرير بالاهرام، لاصرارهم على رحيل رئيس التحرير الذي اجرى حوارا أخير مع محمد مرسي، يمجد فيه رئاسته وجماعة الاخوان في الحكم، الا انه منذ أمس، وبعد خلع مرسي، انقلب على سياسة التحرير الذي ابتعها في ظل حكم الاخوان، ما اعتبره صحفيو الاهرام انه نوع من الرياء، وانه آن أوان ان يرحل رئيس التحرير، كما رحل مرسي.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

عاجل منصة  رابعة  تتحدى الشعب وتعلن قدوم أبو إسماعيل لمؤازرة الإخوان
    2013-07-04 13:30:19    






     	يواصل حشود جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المتمركزين بمحيط مسجد رابعة العدوية،  رفضهم لإرادة غالبية المصريين، وأعلنت المنصة الرئيسية، منذ قليل، قدوم  الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، بصحبة أنصاره لمؤازرتهم، والتأكيد على رفض  عزل الدكتور محمد مرسى.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

الرئيسية >> الأخبار
*أول بيان بعد عزل مرسى.. القوات المسلحة تحذر من الإعتداء على الإسلاميين*


             4-7-2013 | 01:24





المتحدث العكسرى                         6  0 Google +0  0  6 
 




                 المشهد - خاص
 	أصدرت القوات السملحة أول بيان لا عقب عزل  الدكتور محمد مرسى أكدت من خلاله على أن شباب التيارات الإسلامية جزء من  الشعب، محذرة من الاعتداء عليهم أو استفزازهم.
  	وقال المتحدث العسكرى عبر صفحته الرسمية  على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" : توجه القوات المسلحة بتحية إعزاز  وتقدير إلى الشعب المصرى العظيم - الوعاء الحاضن لجيشه الوطنى - وإلى شباب  مصر الواعد المُلهم الذى دائماً ما يبهر العالم بعبقريته وإصراره على تحقيق  طموحاته المشروعة بكل رقى وتحضر وسمو ... إن عمق المؤسسة العسكرية المصرية  ينبع من عراقة شعبها وقوة شبابه الدافعة فهم حلم مصر الحقيقى ومستقبلها  المضئ فى سبيل وطن تسوده مبادئ العدل والحرية والسلام المجتمعى. 
  	وإلى شباب مصر من التيارات الدينية بمختلف  أشكالها وتوجهاتها ، لا يوجد بين المصريين من يشكك فى وطنيتكم وإنتمائكم  وإخلاصكم وعطاؤكم الصادق لصالح هذا الوطن ورفعته ، شأنكم فى ذلك شأن باقى  المصريين ... ونؤكد أن الإجراءات التى إتخذتها القيادة العامة للقوات  المسلحة بالتوافق مع عدد من الرموز الدينية والوطنية والشباب لم تكن موجهة  على الإطلاق ضدكم ، ولم تكن تقليلاً من دوركم ولا مكانتكم فى المسيرة  الوطنية المصرية ، ولا تفصلكم عن جسد مصر الواحد ... ومهما تباينت الآراء  والتوجهات ، نحن على يقين من حرصكم على إستقرار مصر فى الماضى والحاضر  والمستقبل.
  	أن حلم شعب مصر لمستقبل زاهر وواعد يحققه "  تجمع الدولة المصرية " بسواعد جميع أبناءها وشبابها فى ظل سلام مجتمعى  ودون إقصاء أو إستبعاد لأحد. 
  	أن القوات المسلحة لن تسمح بإهانة أو  إستفزاز أو الإعتداء على المنتمين إلى التيار الإسلامى كجميع أبناء مصر ،  لهم ذات القدر من الكرامة والإحترام والحب فى قلب القوات المسلحة وكل  المصريين






 - See more at: http://al-mashhad.com/News/294379.aspx#sthash.xwshIXGT.dpuf​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*ننشر نص بيان "أوباما" بعد عزل "مرسي"

**7/4/2013   1:38 PM​*​*



*​*
أ ش أ

**أكد  الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما، أن الولايات المتحدة تتوقع من الجيش المصري  خلال هذه الفترة أن يقوم بضمان حماية حقوق جميع المصريين، مشيرا إلى أن  بلاده ستواصل الشراكة طويلة الأمد مع مصر، والتي تستند إلى المصالح والقيم  المشتركة، كما أنها ستستمر في العمل مع الشعب المصري لضمان نجاح مصر في  الانتقال إلى الديمقراطية، وشدد على أن مستقبل مصر لا يمكن أن يحدده في  نهاية المطاف سوي الشعب المصري.​*
*جاء  ذلك في بيان للرئيس أوباما، وزعه البيت الأبيض الليلة الماضية، علق فيه  على الأحداث الأخيرة في مصر، ودعا الجيش المصري إلى التحرك بسرعة ومسؤولية  لإعادة السلطة الكاملة إلى حكومة مدنية منتخبة من خلال عملية شاملة وشفافة،  وتجنب أي اعتقالات تعسفية للرئيس مرسي ومؤيديه.​*
*وأشار  إلى أنه وجه الإدارات والوكالات الأمريكية المختصة لمراجعة ما يترتب على  ما شهدته مصر مؤخرا فيما يتعلق بالمساعدات الأمريكية للحكومة المصرية وفقا  للقانون الأمريكي.​*
*وأكد  الرئيس أوباما التزام بلاده بالعملية الديمقراطية واحترام سيادة القانون  في مصر، مشيرا إلى أن بلاده تؤمن إيمانا راسخا بأن أفضل أساس لتحقيق  استقرار دائم في مصر هو نظام سياسي ديمقراطي بمشاركة جميع الأطراف وجميع  الأحزاب السياسية العلمانية والدينية والمدنية والعسكرية، ومعالجة المظالم  المشروعة للشعب المصري، وفقا للعملية الديمقراطية، ودون اللجوء إلى العنف  أو استخدام القوة.​*
*وشدد أوباما على أهمية سيادة القانون وإجراء محاكمات حرة ونزيهة أمام محاكم مدنية.​*
*وقال  أوباما في بيانه: "كما قلت منذ انطلاق الثورة المصرية، فإن الولايات  المتحدة تدعم مجموعة من المبادئ الأساسية، بما في ذلك معارضة العنف، وحماية  حقوق الإنسان، والإصلاح، التي تلبي التطلعات المشروعة للشعب، والولايات  المتحدة لا تدعم أفرادا أو أحزابا سياسية بعينها، ولكنها ملتزمة بالعملية  الديمقراطية واحترام سيادة القانون، ومنذ بدء الاضطرابات الحالية في مصر،  دعونا جميع الأطراف إلى العمل معا من أجل معالجة المظالم المشروعة للشعب  المصري، وفقا للعملية الديمقراطية، ودون اللجوء إلى العنف أو استخدام  القوة".​*
*وأضاف:  "الولايات المتحدة تقوم برصد الحالة غير الواضحة تماما في مصر، ونعتقد أن  مستقبل مصر لا يمكن أن يحدده في نهاية المطاف سوي الشعب المصري، ومع ذلك،  فإنه يساورنا قلق بالغ بشأن قرار القوات المسلحة المصرية باستبعاد الرئيس  مرسي وتعليق الدستور، وإنني أدعو الآن الجيش المصري إلى التحرك بسرعة  ومسؤولية لإعادة السلطة الكاملة إلى حكومة مدنية منتخبة، من خلال عملية  شاملة وشفافة، وتجنب أي اعتقالات​*
*تعسفية للرئيس مرسي ومؤيديه".​*
*وتابع  أوباما: "الولايات المتحدة لا تزال لديها اعتقاد راسخ بأن أفضل أساس  لتحقيق استقرار دائم في مصر هو نظام سياسي ديمقراطي بمشاركة جميع الأطراف  وجميع الأحزاب السياسية العلمانية والدينية والمدنية والعسكرية، وخلال هذه  الفترة من عدم اليقين، نتوقع من الجيش أن يقوم بضمان حماية حقوق جميع  المصريين رجالا ونساء، بما في ذلك الحق في التجمع السلمي، وسيادة القانون،  وإجراء محاكمات حرة ونزيهة أمام محاكم مدنية".​*
*وقال  إن الهدف من أي عملية سياسية حكومية ينبغي أن يكون احترام حقوق الجميع،  أغلبية وأقلية، وإضفاء الطابع المؤسسي على الضوابط والتوازنات التي تعتمد  عليها الديمقراطية، وهو ما يضع مصالح الشعب فوق أي طرف أو فصيل، ويتعين  سماع أصوات جميع أولئك الذين احتجوا سلميا، بما في ذلك أولئك الذين رحبوا  بتطورات اليوم، وأولئك الذين دعموا الرئيس مرسي، وفي نفس الوقت، فإنني أحث  جميع الأطراف على تجنب العنف والعمل معا لضمان استعادة الديمقراطية في مصر  بشكل دائم".​*
*واستطرد  الرئيس الأمريكي: "الانتقال إلى الديمقراطية لا يتحقق دون صعوبات، ولكن في  نهاية المطاف فإنه يجب أن يبقى محققا لإرادة الشعب، ووجود حكومة تمثيلية  صادقة وقادرة هو ما يسعى إليه المصريون ويستحقونه، وسوف تستمر الشراكة  طويلة الأمد بين الولايات المتحدة ومصر استنادا إلى المصالح والقيم  المشتركة، وسوف نستمر في العمل مع الشعب المصري لضمان نجاح مصر في الانتقال  إلى الديمقراطية".​*​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*رسميا .. مجلس القضاء الأعلى يقرر عودة عبد المجيد محمود نائباً عاماً

الخميس، 4 يوليو 2013 - 13:27

*
*



عبد المجيد محمود​*​*قرر مجلس القضاء الأعلى ، منذ قليل، عودة المستشار عبد المجيد محمود نائباً عاماً .. وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل




* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*القضاء الأعلى يصدر قرارا بعودة المستشار عبد المجيد محمود كنائب لعموم مصر *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

9 





                       	ألقت شرطة النقل والمواصلات، القبض على شاب ينتمي لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، عثر بحوزته على 17 فرد خرطوش، وعدد من الطلقات النارية أثناء  وجوده داخل محطة سكة حديد "رمسيس"، وتبين أنه "محمد. م. ع" 33 عاما، ينتمي  لجماعة الإخوان، ومن محافظة الشرقية، وكان مع معتصمي رابعة العدوية.   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	   	الوطن ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ألمانيا: الإطاحة بمرسي «فشل كبير» للديمقراطية...!!*
> ​



*المصدر .....؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المصدر .....؟؟؟؟​*


http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=241134

https://www.lbcgroup.tv/news/103818/وزير-خارجية-المانيا-اطاحة-مرسي-فشل-كبير-للديمقراطي


http://www.akhbarak.net/news/2013/0...ألمانيا_الإطاحة_بمرسي_«فشل_كبير»_للديمقراطية#

http://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=04072013&id=8465b7b9-c977-41c4-a3f5-0a3da4659b52


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*«رئيس تحرير الأهرام» يصفع احدى الصحفيات على وجهها.. والصحفيون يصرون على رحيله...!!!!*
*2013-07-04 13:27:12*​​​




*تجمع  أكثر من 150 صحفي بجريدة الأهرام أمام مكتب رئيس التحرير عبد الناصر  سلامة، لمطالبته بالرحيل، باعتباره ممثلا لحكم الاخوان وانه معين من قبل  أحمد فهمي صهر محمد مرسي، الا انه يرفض الرحيل. كما اعتدى عبد الناصر سلامة  على الصحفية الزميلة سحر عبد الرحمن بالضرب، وقام بصفعها على وجهها، مما  أدى لاصابتها بحالة اغماء. ويحتشد الصحفيون الآن في صالة التحرير بالاهرام،  لاصرارهم على رحيل رئيس التحرير الذي اجرى حوارا أخير مع محمد مرسي، يمجد  فيه رئاسته وجماعة الاخوان في الحكم، الا انه منذ أمس، وبعد خلع مرسي،  انقلب على سياسة التحرير الذي ابتعها في ظل حكم الاخوان، ما اعتبره صحفيو  الاهرام انه نوع من الرياء، وانه آن أوان ان يرحل رئيس التحرير، كما رحل  مرسي. 
مصدر الدستور الاصلي*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*اللي زعلانه ان قناه مصر 25 اتقفلت ومفيش مصدر للضحك 
دي صفحنهم علي الفيس 
https://www.facebook.com/masr25channel

نفس الغباء تقريباً
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*قرر مجلس القضاء الأعلى فى اجتماعه اليوم الخميس، عودة المستشار طلعت عبد الله لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة.*

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*   ضبط شخصين بحوزتهما «قنبلة» وأسلحة وقناع لـ«الإخوان» في محطة مصر*
*2013-07-04 13:52:11* *
* 


*   	 		 			ضبطت الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات، الخميس، أحد الأشخاص  وبحوزته قنبلة بمفجر، قبل قيامه بارتكاب أعمال تخريبية، وآخر من معتصمي  «رابعة العدوية» المؤيد للرئيسي المعزول محمد مرسي، وبحوزته أسلحة متنوعة. 		 			وكان ضباط الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات قد تمكنوا من ضبط  المدعو «سامح ر.م»، (35 سنة) ومقيم بمدينة السلام، أثناء تواجده بمحطة سكك  حديد مصر، وبحوزته قنبلة بمفجر، وطبنجة عيار 8 مم، و16 طلقة من ذات العيار،  و16 طلقة آلية. 		 			بمواجهة المتهم بما أسفر عنه الضبط، اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد  استخدامها في ارتكاب أعمال تخريبية بالبلاد. 		 			كما تمكن ضباط الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات من ضبط «محمد  م.ع»، (23 سنة) عامل، ومن معتصمي رابعة العدوية أثناء تواجده بمحطة سكك  حديد مصر، وبحوزته 2 فرد خرطوش عيار 12 مم، و37 طلقة، وسلاح أبيض «مطواة»،  وقناع خاص بالإخوان المسلمين. 		 			 وبمواجهته بما أسفر عنه الضبط اعترف بحيازته للأسلحة المضبوطة بقصد  الدفاع، وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال كل واقعة على حده، وإخطار  النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق.
* *
			المصدر : المصرى اليوم 	   	   *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل من قناة الجزيرة الان أمير قطر يهنئ المستشار عدلي منصور بعد أدائه اليمين رئيسا للفترة الانتقالية في مصر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*تقدم المستشار حسام الغريانى، رئيس المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان باستقالته  اليوم الخميس، من رئاسة المجلس القومى، وأضاف فى رسالة لمحمد الدماطى نائب  رئيس المجلس أن الحديث عن حقوق الإنسان فى مصر أصبح عبثا فى هذه اللحظة. *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

" ينشر تفاصيل المفاوضات مع الجيش.."البرادعي" طلب إلغاء الدستور ومجلس رئاسي  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 جلال مرة وهو يلقي كلمته بعد بيان الجيش  PM 01:02-  الخميس   4-7-2013 علي عبدالعال        قال  حزب "النور" والدعوة السلفية إن ظهورنا في الصورة (أي خلال إلقاء وزير  الدفاع بيان الإنقلاب) كان تأكيداً على استمرار وجود التيار الإسلامي في المرحلة المقبلة والحياة السياسية.
 وأضاف أحمد حمدي، عضو مجلس شورى الدعوة السلفية، في توضيح نشرته الصفحات السلفية: أما اتهام البعض لنا بالخيانة والخذلان والصفقات والخيانة للمشروع الإسلامي، فإننا نقول له اتق الله ولا تتكلم في النيات: "فأنت تدعي الصفقات، وأنت لم تحضر ولم تر، وليس عندك  بينة ولا دليل، ونحن نقسم بالله أننا لم نعقد صفقة، ولم نخن ديننا ولا  إخواننا، وما فعلنا ذلك إلا حفاظاً على الدماء والشريعة إرضاءً لله عز وجل".
 وتابع:  يعلم الله كم في قلوبنا من الحزن على ما يحدث، ولم نكن نتمنى أبداً إقالة  الدكتور محمد مرسي، ولكن كنا نتمنى نجاحه واستمراره، ولكن بسبب بعض الأخطاء والعناد حدث ما حدث.
 ومن جهته، قال الدكتور رمضان النجدي: "نحن لم نشارك فى الإنقلاب.. الإنقلاب كان حادث حادث".
 وأضاف: "نحن شاركنا فى وضع الخريطة لما بعد الإنقلاب.. توضع فى وجودنا ونحاول نقلل المفاسد"، ثم ذكر النجدي هذه المفاسد التي يقصدها، مشيرا إلى أن محمد البرادعي الذي حضر ممثلا عن حركة تمرد "طلب دستورا جديدا" ووافق على طلبه الأزهر والجيش، لكن رفض ممثل حزب النور أمينه العام الشيخ جلال مرة.
 وتابع النجدي: "البرادعى بدء يتحدث عن تغيير المواد المختلف عليها، اعترضنا، واشترطنا مواد الهوية لا تمس"، فوافق الجيش والأزهر.
 وقال:  البرادعى فهمنا أنه يرتب أن يكون له دور فى المرحلة المقبلة.. اعترضنا،  وطلبنا أفراد محايدة وخاصة رئيس الوزراء، وتمت الموافقة.
 وأكمل: البرادعى طلب مجلس رئاسى.. اعترضنا، وتمت الموافقة.. وطلبنا ببقاء مجلس الشورى.
 وأوضح الدكتور أحمد حمدي، عضو مجلس شورى الدعوة السلفية، أنه تمت دعوة حزب "النور" وحزب "الحرية والعدالة" لحضور الاجتماع كأكبر قوتين إسلاميتين مؤثرتين على الساحة، لمناقشة الأزمة، لكن "رفض حزب الحرية والعدالة الحضور".
 وقال: لقد حاولنا منع إقالة الدكتور محمد مرسى، و إعطائنا فرصة أخرى للمحاولة مع الرئاسة والإخوان المسلمين، ولكنهم رفضوا ؛ لأن وزير الدفاع جلس يوم الثلاثاء 2 ـ 7 ـ 2013 مع الدكتور محمد مرسى، واتفقوا على أن يخرج الدكتور مرسى ببيان لإعلان انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، لكنه "لم يفعل".
 وأضاف حمدي: كانت مطالب الكنيسة والقوى المدنية: إعلان مجلس رئاسي مدني برئاسة البرادعي، لكن "قوبل بالرفض منا، وتم تعديل المطلب إلى أن يرأس المرحلة الانتقالية رئيس المحكمة الدستورية، وفي ذلك إشارة إلى تثبيت الدستور ؛ لأنه سيقسم اليمين على احترامه".
 وتابع:  المطلب الثاني: كان إلغاء الدستور نهائياً ، وعمل دستور جديد. "فتم الضغط  ليكون القرار هو أن يعطل الدستور تعطيلاً مؤقتاً ، مع التأكيد على عدم المساس بمواد الهوية الإسلامية والشريعة في هذا الاجتماع والاجتماعات السابقة له مع كل القوى".
 وأكمل، كان هناك مطلب بإلغاء مجلس الشورى. "ولم يتضمن البيان التعرض له ؛ لتمرير بقائه في التشريع ، وعدم إلغاء مؤسسات الدولة جميعاً ، وعدم الرجوع لنقطة الصفر".
 وقال أنه تم التأكيد على المصالحة الوطنية، وعدم إقصاء أي تيار في المرحلة المقبلة، وعدم ملاحقة رموز التيار الإسلامي، خاصة من الإخوان المسلمين الذين لم يثبت تورطهم في أي مخالفات .
 ثم  أنهى قائلا: هذا اجتهاد علمائنا على قدر استطاعتهم في تقليل الشر والمفاسد  ما أمكن ، قال تعالى : {لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا و سعها} ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : "إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب فله أجران ، وإذا اجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر" .
 - See more at: http://www.islamion.com/post.php?post=8237#sthash.iQ665q0y.dpuf


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

* 

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*"تمرد" تدعو للاحتشاد غدًا تحت اسم مليونية "حماية مكتسبات الثورة"

الخميس، 4 يوليو 2013 - 13:56

*
*



محمود بدر منسق حركة تمرد​*​*
دعا محمود  بدر، منسق حركة تمرد،  للاحتشاد غدًا بالميادين، تحت شعار مليونية حماية  مكتسبات الثورة،  وللاحتفال ببدء مرحلة انتقالية جديدة بعد عزل محمد مرسى  ورحيل النظام  المستبد.

وقال "بدر" فى تصريحات صحفية "غدا نحتفل معا بالنصر.. غدا مليونية حماية   مكتسبات الثورة.. لازم نكمل فى الميادين.. عاش الشعب المصرى".





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*إلغاء برنامج "مفتي الإخوان" من التليفزيون المصري

كتب : انتصار حسني منذ 3 دقائق
طباعة  





عبدالرحمن البر​*​* 
في أول خطوات  المسؤولين  بـ"ماسبيرو" للقضاء على كل ما قام به صلاح عبدالمقصود، وزير  الإعلام، من  أجل أخونة شاشة التليفزيون المصري، أكد مصدر مسؤول بالقناة  الأولى أنه تم  إلغاء برنامج "صحبة طيبة"، الذي كان يقدمه عبدالرحمن البر،  مفتي الإخوان  المسلمين، من على شاشة القناة، بعد أن بدأ تقديمه منذ حوالي  أسبوعين، بناء  على قرار مباشر من صلاح عبدالمقصود.
الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*قناه التحرير : تم القبض علي مرسي تمهيداً لمحاكمته بتهمه الخيانه العظمي *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو‏
*

* ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻠﻊ مرسى
  * ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺮﺑﺢ 20 ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﺴﻪ
  * ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺻﺮﺣﺖ ﺑﺈﻣﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻔﻂ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺎﺯ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻱ ﺷﺮﻭﻁ و ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﺳﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﺘﺮﻭﻝ ﻭﻏﺎﺯ ﻟﻤﺼﺮ .
  * ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺗﺼﺮﺡ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺏ ٣ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺍﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ
  ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩﻩ
  * ﺑﻮﺗﻴﻦ ﻳﺼﺮﺡ ﺑﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ
  ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻗﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻮﻧﻪ ﺍﻻﻣﺮﻳﻜﻴﺔ

  ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺨﻠﻮﻉ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻑ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*حوار بين ضابط شرطة ومؤيد لمرسي*
[YOUTUBE]X7BbksStqss[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل عدلي منصور يستعد لبدء مشاوراته بشأن رئيس الحكومة الجديد*
*2013-07-04 14:10:26*​​​




*يبدأ  الرئيس المصري المؤقت، عدلي منصور، خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة مشاوراته  بشأن تشكيل حكومة كفاءات واختيار رئيس لها، حسبما أفادت مصادر مقربة منه.  ويعد تشكيل حكومة جديدة خلفا لحكومة هشام قنديل، الذي عينه الرئيس السابق  محمد مرسي، قبل نحو عام، أحد أبرز المهام التي تنتظر الرئيس المؤقت عدلي  منصور. وجاء في بيان قيادة الجيش المصري مساء أمس، الذي أعلن فيه وزير  الدفاع عبد الفتاح السيسي عزل "مرسي"، وتولي رئيس المحكمة الدستورية عدلي  منصور رئاسة البلاد مؤقتا لإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، أن من ملامح هذه  المرحلة "تشكيل حكومة كفاءات وطنية قوية وقادرة تتمتع بجميع الصلاحيات  لإدارة المرحلة الحالية". ولم يحدد البيان الطرف المعني باختيار رئيس  الحكومة وتشكيلها غير أنه يفهم ضمنا أنه الرئيس المؤقت. ومنذ مساء أمس،  بدأت وسائل إعلام محلية تتداول العديد من الأسماء المرشحة لرئاسة الحكومة  فيما تتجنب القيادات السياسية طرح أسماء بعينها في تصريحات علنية. وكشف  مصدر من داخل جبهة "الإنقاذ الوطني"، أن "الجبهة كانت وما زالت مفوضة لمحمد  البرادعي، رئيس حزب الدستور، ومنسق عام الجبهة؛ للتشاور مع كافة أطراف  القوى السياسية بشأن ملامح المرحلة الانتقالية". المصدر شدد على أن "جبهة  الإنقاذ والمعارضة المصرية بأكملها لن تكون خارج مشهد اختيار رئيس الحكومة  الانتقالية"، مضيفاً أن "هناك أسماء طرحت من داخل الجبهة لتولي مهام هذه  الحكومة"، رافضاً الكشف عنها. من جانبه، قال عبد الغفار شكر القيادي  بالجبهة، ورئيس حزب التحالف الشعبي، أحد مكونات الجبهة إن "الجبهة تصر على  أن تكون الحكومة الجديدة من الكفاءات القادرة على التعامل مع ملفات ثلاثة  رئيسية، وهي: الأمن والاقتصاد والعدالة الاجتماعية". وحول أبرز الأسماء  المرشحة لتولي هذه الحكومة، قال شكر "يجب أن تكون تلك الشخصية ذات مصداقية  ومخلصة للثورة، ولديها من الكفاءة ما يؤهلها لتولي هذا المنصب، ونحن لدينا  شخصيات كثيرة في الجبهة منها، محمد البرادعي، ومحمد غنيم الجراح العالمي  ومنسق جبهة الإنقاذ بالدقهلية، وفاروق العقدة، محافظ البنك المركزي السابق،  وحسام عيسى، أستاذ القانون الدولي بجامعة عين شمس". وبشأن إمكانية قوبله  رئاسة الحكومة، أوضح حسام عيسي: "لم يعرض علي مثل هذا المنصب بعد، ولكن في  حال عرضه علي سأقبل به فورا لأن المرحلة الانتقالية تتطلب تضافر جميع  الجهود". وبشأن إمكانية طرح اسم رئيس الوزراء السابق كمال الجنزوري، كما  رددت وسائل إعلام محلية، علق شكر "لا أعتقد في ذلك لأن فرصته أضعف بكثير من  تلك الشخصيات".

ألمصدر : الوطن*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*
موسي    انتهى دور جبهة «الانقاذ» نهائياً 

 
           July 04 2013 14:31:44








                           أعلن عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر، أن المشاورات بشأن تشكيل حكومة جديدة فى  مصر تبدأ الآن، وتطبيق الخطة التى أعلنها وزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد  الفتاح السيسي والتى تقضى بـ"تعطيل العمل بالدستور، وتشكيل لجنة لمراجعة  التعديلات الدستورية المقترحة، وتشكيل حكومة من الكفاءات الوطنية تتمتع  بجميع الصلاحيات لإدارة المرحلة الحالية".      وقال المهندس حازم عمر، نائب رئيس حزب المؤتمر للشئون النيابية، أن جبهة  الانقاذ الوطنى انتهى دورها نهائياً بعد انتشال مصر من أزمتها.      وأضاف عمر في تصريحات خاصة، انه لابد من اجراء مصالحة وطنية مع كافة القوى  السياسية، لأنه أولى قواعد ادارة البلاد عقب الثورات لابد أن يكون هناك  مصالحة مع كافة التيارات، حتى وأن كان الأحزاب الإسلامية لا يؤمنون  بالمشاركة في ادارة البلاد فنحن نؤمن بها.      وطالب نائب رئيس الحزب، الرئيس عدلي منصور، باختيار رئيس حكومة ذو شخصية  اقتصادية عالية لكى ينجح في انتشال البلاد من كبوتها الاقتصادية، التى تمر  بها في المرحلة الحالية، مشدداً على ضرورة البعد عن سياسة الانتقام التى  اتبعتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مع معارضيها.      أكد محمد العرابى، وزير الخارجية السابق، نائب رئيس حزب المؤتمر، ان خارطة  الطريق التى اعلنها الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي وضعت بعناية بالغة، مؤكداً  انها أثبتت أنه لا يوجد انقلاب عسكرى على السلطة، وان ما حدث تم بإرادة  شعبية، وان الفترة المقبلة ستشهد تشكيل وزارة قوية وستكون مفيدة لتحركنا  خارجياً في الفترة المقبلة.      وقال العرابى، ان الانقاذ أدت دورها وأصبح هناك أولوية لدى الأحزاب  السياسية المختلفة وهى الاستعداد للانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية المقبلة.             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#أسف_ياريس | عاجل: تنظيم ‏#الأخوان الدولي يطالب ‏#أمريكا بعدم الإعتراف بثورة 30 يونيو وإعتبارها إنقلاب ‏#عسكري وعدم الإعتراف بالرئيس الجديد

 المصدر قناة ‏#الحياة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد| عاجل : حركة قضاة من أجل ‏#مصر تنضم لإعتصام رابعة العدوية مع مؤيدي الرئيس ‏#مرسي

 انضمت حركة قضاة من أجل مصر لاعتصام رابعة العدوية الرافض للانقلاب  العسكري , وأكدت الحركة على لسان المستشار محمد عوض المنسق العام للحركة أن  ما بني على باطل فهو باطل وأن ما حدث هو انقلاب عسكري لا يترتب عليه قانون  أو شرعية

 وأكدت الحركة أن كل من شارك في الانقلاب سيتم محاكمته  بتهمة الخيانة العظمى، ودعت كل القضاة المخلصين إلى اعلاء سيادة القانون  واحترام الشرعية والدستور.

 كما دعت الحركة الشعب المصري إلى الخروج لرفض ما وصفته بالانقلاب العسكري والوقوف بجوار الشرعية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*عمر عفيفي: سأعود لمصر قريبا.. وأعتذر للسيسي لاتهامه بالخيانة *







                    العقيد عمر عفيفي ضابط الشرطة المتقاعد     

   7/4/2013 1:34:00 PM
       كتبت - سحر عزام:
أعلن العقيد عمر عفيفي ضابط الشرطة المتقاعد  والمقيم  بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، عن إجرائه اتصالات مع جهات سيادية في  مصر  لعودته لمصر في أقرب وقت وذلك عقب سقوط نظام الرئيس محمد مرسي، موجها   التحية للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي.
وقال  عفيفي عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي ''فيس  بوك''، اليوم الخميس:  ''عاجل وهام، نجري حاليا اتصالات مع جهات سيادية  لنزولي للقاهرة في أقرب  وقت لأقف يدي بيدكم لخوض معركتنا ضد قوى الارهاب  والتطرف والتهديد لأمن مصر  وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل، وعلى جميع من شاركونا في  الثورة منذ عام 2009 وحتى  الان الاستعداد لاستقبالنا بالمطار''.
وقدم عمر عفيفي الاعتذار لوزير  الدفاع عبدالفتاح السيسي  لاتهامه بالخيانة في الأيام الماضية، قائلا:  ''تعلمنا في العسكرية أن  نمتلك شجاعة الاعتراف بالخطأ ، كما تعلمنا وعلمنا  من هم أصغر منا أن نعتذر  لمن أخطأنا في حقهم، وها أنا أعترف أنني كنت مخطئ  في تقديري لمواقف  الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع، وأقدم له جم  الاعتذار عما بدر  مني في خطأ في حقه بعدما أثبت اليوم أنه من خيرة رجالات  القوات المسلحة،  وأنه رجل على قدر المسئولية الوطنية''.







​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*
Ahmed Shafik احمد شفيق
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*راجع  تكلفة التأمين على ديون مصر لمدة خمس سنوات، من خطر التخلف عن السداد،  تراجعا كبيرا الخميس بعد أن أطاح الجيش بالرئيس مرسي، ونصب رئيس المحكمة  الدستورية رئيسا مؤقتا للبلاد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو مرسي يقطعون الطريق أمام جامعة القاهرة ويشتبكون مع الشرطة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط شخص بحوزته قنبلة قبل قيامه بأعمال تخريبية...!
2013-07-04 14:43:37​​




نجح  ضباط الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات في ضبط أحد الأشخاص بحوزته  قنبلة بمفجر قبل قيامه بارتكاب أعمال تخريبية، وآخر من معتصمي رابعة  العدوية بحوزته أسلحة متنوعة. وكان ضباط الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل  والمواصلات قد تمكنوا من ضبط المدعو سامح ر. م (35 سنة) مقيم بمدينة السلام  أثناء تواجده بمحطة سكك حديد مصر، وبحوزته قنبلة بمفجر، وطبنجة عيار 8 مم،  و16 طلقة من ذات العيار، و16 طلقة آلية.. وبمواجهته بما أسفر عنه الضبط  اعترف بحيازته للمضبوطات بقصد استخدامها في ارتكاب أعمال تخريبية بالبلاد.  كما تمكن ضباط الإدارة العامة لشرطة النقل والمواصلات من ضبط المدعو محمد  م. ع (23 سنة، عامل) من معتصمي رابعة العدوية أثناء تواجده بمحطة سكك حديد  مصر وبحوزته فردين خرطوش عيار 12 مم، و37 طلقة، وسلاحا أبيض (مطواة)، وقناع  خاص بالإخوان المسلمين. وبمواجهته بما أسفر عنه الضبط اعترف بحيازته  للأسلحة المضبوطة بقصد الدفاع، وتم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية حيال كل  واقعة على حده، وإخطار النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق.


مصدر الشروق​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوان يدشنون صفحة "أنا أسف يا مرسى*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين جهاد الحداد*
> * الرئيس المعزول وضع رهن الإقامة الجبرية فى وقت مبكر من صباح الخميس، بعد أن فصل عن باقى فريقه الرئاسى، وتم نقله إلى مبنى وزارة  الدفاع.*
> * وقال : تم القبض على الفريق الرئاسى بالكامل، ضمن قائمة اعتقالات عليها 300 اسم.*


 
*يعني  ياحداد*

*عايزنا نرجع  زي  زمان ... قول  للزمان  **أرجع  يازمن*
​ 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*الاسوشيتدبرس: القبض على المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*"القضاء الأعلى" ينهى انتداب حسن ياسين كنائب عام مساعد*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*أدمن الصفحة الرسمية للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة‏
*

* تؤكد  القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة المصرية أن مصر تتسع للجميع وأن هذه  اللحظات التاريخية تتطلب من كافة المصريين التسامح والتصالح ونبذ العنف  والعمل لدفع قاطرة الثورة للأمام لتحقيق أهدافها .. كما تناشد القوات  المسلحة المصرية الشعب المصري الأبي ألا يُصغي إلى الشائعات المغرضة التي  يطلقها الخونة والعملاء عن وجود انقسامات أو خلافات في القوات المسلحة  المصرية فلم يحدث في تاريخها القديم أو الحديث أو يتواجد  في ثقافتها أصلاً  مثل هذه الأفكار ولأن القوات المسلحة هي جيش الشعب وسيفه ودرعه ضد الأعداء  والإرهاب والتطرف والجهل .

 عاشت مصر .. وعاش شعبها الأبي .. وعاشت قواتها المسلحة
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*بيان: تعلن حملة ‏#تمرد اختيارها للدكتور محمد البرادعي لتولي منصب رئيس الوزراء وتدعوا الشعب البقاء في الميادين حتى تحقيق مطالب "الثورة" كلها .
*




​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد| ‏#مصر| بيان حزب النور بشأن الأحداث الراهنة

 كان حلم المصريين بعد ثورة شعبية عظيمة يتحرر بها من عهود الظلم والطغيان،  أن ينجح أول رئيس منتخب من الشعب، ولكن للأسف الشديد تجربته انتهت إلى  عزله وتعطيل مؤقت لدستور شارك المصريون في وضعه وبذل حزب النور جهدا كبيرا  فيه.

 مما لا شك فيه أن هذا الإخفاق كان نتيجة طبيعية لممارسات  خاطئة تراكمت حتى وصلنا إلى هذه الحالة من الانفصام المجتمعي والقتال بين  فئة مؤيدة وفئة معارضة، أزهقت أنفس وأريقت فيه دماء، وقد تنبه حزب النور  لهذا الخطر مبكرا فقدم النصح للرئيس سراً وجهراً، وتقدم الحزب بمبادرة تلو  الأخرى، وفى كل مرة ترفض الرئاسة، وكلما تأخرت الاستجابة ارتفع سقف المطالب  حتى خرجت المعارضة من طور المعارضة السياسية إلى طور المعارضة الشعبية، ثم  انضمت إليها كل مؤسسات الدولة، وحتى اللحظات الأخيرة حاولنا التفاوض من  أجل منح الرئيس فرصة جديدة ففشلنا، ولا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها.

 وكان علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا هل الأفضل أن ندخل بلادنا في فوضى لا نعلم متى  تنتهي أم نعود إلى شعبنا فنصالحه ونعتذر إليه عن عدم تحقيق تطلعاته، لنمثله  ثانية في تجربة جديدة أو على الأقل نحافظ على كوننا جزءًا من نسيج المجتمع  ندعوه ونعمل على إصلاحه بدلاً من أن نكون مجموعات منفصلة عنه, نريد أن  نحكم على أشلائه.

 وقبل أن يقرر أحد أن يضحي بنفسه من أجل حكم  الرئيس مرسي فعليه أن يفكر، فلعله يخسر الاثنين معاً, وأكثر من هذا أن يكتب  التاريخ أن الحركة الإسلامية في مصر واجهت شعبها أو جزءًا كبيراً منه على  الأقل من أجل الحفاظ على كرسي الحكم, ومن المفترض أننا لم نتطلع إليه إلا  لخدمة الشعب وتحقيق مصالحه.

 إننا على ثقة كبيرة في الجيش المصري  الوطني الذي أخذ عهدا على نفسه في بداية الثورة أنه لن يوجه سلاحه إلى صدور  الشعب المصري, ونطالب القوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية بعدم ملاحقة أبناء  التيار الإسلامي حتى ولو كانوا ممن يخالفونهم إذا لم يكن هناك خروج على  القانون, وكذلك عدم المساس بمساحة الحريات التي تعتبر من أهم مكتسبات  الثورة المصرية.

 حفظ الله مصر وأهلها*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

* عاجل  | بيان: استقالة وزراء الحرية والعدالة | رفضا لإغتصاب سلطة الحكم بإنقلاب  عسكرى كامل و إحتراما لإرادة الشعب المصرى العظيم الذي كلفنا عبر ‏#الرئيس الشرعي بالقيام بواجباتنا التنفيذية في اطار نظام ديموقراطي دستوري.

 و رفضا لإهدار ‏#الدستور الذي أقره الشعب في استفتاء حر نزيه، يتقدم الموقعون أدناه بإستقالتهم إلى الشعب المصرى العظيم من مسؤلياتهم التنفيذية.

 1-  محمد على بشر                         وزير الإدارة المحلية
 2- اسامة ياسين                             وزير الشباب
 3- خالد الأزهرى                           وزير القوى العاملة
 4- يحى حامد                                 وزير الاستثمار
 5- باسم عودة                                وزير التموين
 6- أحمد عمرو دراج                        وزير التخطيط و التعاون الدولى
 7- ابراهيم غنيم                              وزير التعليم
 8- متولى صلاح عبد المقصود            وزير الإعلام
 9- حاتم عبد اللطيف                         وزير النقل و المواصلات

*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لتكن أموالهم لهم ...... ولتكن حضارتنا لنا ..... فلن نعيش بمعونة رعاة البقر*​​​​​​​​​



Excellent comment, deserve a lot. Thanks​​​​​​​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد|‏#مصر| يحدث ‏#الآن : سيطرة مؤيديو ‏#الرئيس محمد مرسى على ديوان عام محافظة ‏#بني_سويف ، وإعلان الاعتصام بداخله وخارجه ، دعماً للشرعية .

 و قاموا برفع صورة الرئيس على الديوان .

 جاء ذلك عقب قيام القوات المسلحة بالانقلاب على شرعية الرئيس مرسي امس ، مما أدى لغضب الملايين من مؤيدي ‏#الشرعية
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد| عاجل| ‏#مصر| الجزيرة مباشر مصر: منع ‏#الرئيس محمد ‏#مرسي  من السفر - بعد الانقلاب على شرعيته الانتخابية امس-  و8 من قيادات الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الوسط في قضية إهانة القضاء*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد |‏#مصر| بيان وزارة الداخلية

 إيماناً بدور وزارة الداخلية فى خدمة أبناء الشعب بجميع طوائفة والسهر على  حمايتهم بكافة إنتماءاتهم دون تمييز بين فصيل وآخر.. فإننا نؤكد أن أمان  أبناء الشعب جميعهم هو الهدف والغاية لعمل رجال الشرطة من كان منهم ينتمى  للأحزاب السياسية الدينية أو غيرهم دون إنحياز أو مفاضلة فالجميع أبناء وطن  واحد .
 وتؤكد الوزارة أنها حريصة كل الحرص على تعقب كل من إرتكب  مخالفة للقانون وضبطة وتقديمة لجهات العدالة لينال عقاب ما إقترفت يداه ..  وقد شكلت فرق بحث للوقوف على حقيقة مختلف الوقائع التى حدثت خلال الأيام  الأخيرة وكشفها وضبط جميع المتهمين فيها مهما كانت إنتماءاتهم أو توجهاتهم  وإنفاذ القانون على الكافة دون تمييز فالكل أمام القانون سواء .
 ونؤكد  مجدداً على أن عقيدة رجال الشرطة تقوم على حسن معاملة الكافة فى إطار من  الإحترام المتبادل والتعاون المثمر لحماية مقدرات وطننا . 
 حفظ الله مصر*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الغريانى يتقدم باستقالته من رئاسة المجلس القومى لحقوق الانسان*


 
*الغرياني  يحتاج  لمحاكمه  ثوريه*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*#رصد|‏#مصر| يحدث ‏#الآن  : وصول قائد الجيش الثاني الميداني اللواء اركان حرب احمد وصفى لبورسعيد ،  لتفقد قوات الجيش المسئولة عن تأمين المنشآت و الاجتماع بمحافظ بورسعيد  اللواء سماح قنديل و مدير الامن اللواء سيد جاد الحق .

 وذلك وسط حضور إعلامى كثيف*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 يوليو 2013)

*انت ملقتش غير رصد يا اوريجانوس تنقل منها 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*ممنوع نقل أى أخبار عن مواقع أخوانية ...... بعد اذنكم سيتم حذفها​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..رئيس الجمهورية يصدر قراراً بحل "مجلس الشورى"

*​*7/4/2013   4:38 PM​*​*




*​*
كريم شعبان

قال رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور أنه سيصدر الليلة إعلاناً دستورياً لإدارة المرحلة المؤقتة لحين تعديل الدستور.​
وأضاف خلال تدوينة له عبر حساب منسوب له بتويتر : يتضمن حل مجلس الشورى منعدم الأثر بعد تعطيل الدستور .
بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​​
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قرر مجلس القضاء الأعلى فى اجتماعه اليوم الخميس، عودة المستشار طلعت عبد الله لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة.*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*كيف يتم  هذا*
*بعد كل المخالفات التي  صدرها !!*

*الظاهر  ميزان الضريره  يحتاج معايره .*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*اجل..الجيش ينفى إنشقاق قائد الجيش الثانى*

7/4/2013   3:36 PM​​


قال المتحدث العسكري العقيد أحمد محمد على أنه لا صحة لما تردد عن إنشقاق قائد الجيش الثانى اللواء أحمد وصفى ودعمه للمعزول مرسي.

وأضاف خلال مداخلة على قناة العربية اليوم : القوات المسلحة  على قلب رجل واحد، جاء ذلك عقب انتشار انشقاق قائد الجيش الثانى عبر صفحات  إخوانية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى لاثارة الفتنة ، والذعر لدي  المواطنين. 

بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *كيف يتم  هذا*
> *بعد كل المخالفات التي  صدرها !!*
> 
> *الظاهر  ميزان الضريره  يحتاج معايره .*
> ...



* من رائي
ان ده الاجراء المتبع لاي متشار يشغل منصب 
في حاله تركه المنصب يرجع لمكانه في القضاء من تاني 
اما في حاله طلعت عبد الله 
هيتعزل من منصبه لما يتحكم عليه في القاضايا المنسوبه له 
وتترفع عنه الحصانه القضائيه 
*​ *بس اكيد عبود هيفيدك اكتر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*بيـــان عاجل من "وزارة الداخلية" للشعب المصري*

*





                                                   بيـــان عاجل من "وزارة الداخلية" للشعب المصري* 

* 	أصدرت وزارة الداخلية بيان اليوم الخميس ، موجهة رسالة إلى الشعب المصري  بكل أطيافه قائلة :" إيماناً بدور فى خدمة أبناء الشعب بجميع طوائفة والسهر  على حمايتهم بكافة إنتماءاتهم دون تمييز بين فصيل وآخر ، فإننا نؤكد أن  أمان أبناء الشعب جميعهم هو الهدف والغاية لعمل رجال الشرطة من كان منهم  ينتمى للأحزاب السياسية الدينية أو غيرهم دون إنحياز أو مفاضلة فالجميع  أبناء وطن واحد .
	وأضافت الوزارة : نؤكد الوزارة أنها حريصة كل الحرص على تعقب كل من إرتكب  مخالفة للقانون وضبطة وتقديمة لجهات العدالة لينال عقاب ما إقترفت يداه ،  وقد شكلت فرق بحث للوقوف على حقيقة مختلف الوقائع التى حدثت خلال الأيام  الأخيرة وكشفها وضبط جميع المتهمين فيها مهما كانت إنتماءاتهم أو توجهاتهم  وإنفاذ القانون على الكافة دون تمييز فالكل أمام القانون سواء .
	ونؤكد مجدداً على أن عقيدة رجال الشرطة تقوم على حسن معاملة الكافة فى  إطار من الإحترام المتبادل والتعاون المثمر لحماية مقدرات وطننا.*
* بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية 
*



*http://akhbar-elwatan.com/news/v/25756?fb=1#*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*قائد الجيش الثانى: أمن المواطن المصرى "خط أحمر" ..وعلى جثثنا إرهاب المواطنين

*​*7/4/2013 5:03 PM​*​*



​
أكد  اللواء أركان حرب أحمد وصفى، قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى، إن أى أحد يهدد  الشعب المصرى سنقف ضده بالمرصاد، وسيكون على جثثنا إرهاب المواطنين , نافيا  ما ردده البعض عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى حول وجود خلاف بينه وبين  القيادة العامة بالقوات المسلحة .​​وأوضح  "وصفى" خلال جولة تفقدية لقوات التأمين الموجودة فى نطاق الجيش الثانى  الميدانى اليوم الخميس، أن القوات المسلحة وعناصر الجيش الثانى تقوم بدورها  على أكمل وجه فى حماية المواطنين.​​
  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*نشبت  اشتباكات عنيفة بين عناصر من جماعة الإخوان وقوات الجيش بمحيط جامعة  القاهرة، قامت على أثرها القوات بإطلاق النيران فى الهواء لتفريق  المتظاهرين، بعد أن صعدوا أعلى مدرعات الجيش، ورددوا الهتافات المعادية  للقوات المسلحة.

وقد تمكنت القوات الأمنية بالجيزة من ضبط متظاهر  بحوزته قنبلة يدوية الصنع، وآخر بحوزته فرد خرطوش، وتمت إحالتهما للنيابة  التى تولت التحقيق.*​*
 المصدر: اخبار مصر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تقدم المستشار حسام الغريانى، رئيس المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان باستقالته  اليوم الخميس،*
> * من رئاسة المجلس القومى، وأضاف أن الحديث عن حقوق الإنسان فى مصر أصبح عبثا فى هذه اللحظة. *​



*ياحبيبي ... وبتتكلم عن عبث حقوق الأنسان كمان !!*
*لقد  كان  قامه وأصبح  ..ثاله*

*متي تطول قامتك  حتي  يقوم عبد الماجد بقطفها.*

*مش  كده  ولا  أيه  يامولانا !!*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل  أعمال سلب ونهب لمنازل أقباط قرية بالمنيا*
*2013-07-04 17:38:56* *
* 

*



* 
*     	حالة مأساوية يعيشها اهالى قرية دلجا التابعة لمركز ديرمواس جنوب محافظة  المنيا ويبدو ان القرية تدفع ثمن الاطاحة بمرسى حيث تشهد القرية أعمال سلب  ونهب وتخريب وأستيلاء علي منازل وممتلكات عددا من الأقباط بسبب مشاركتهم فى  التظاهرات التى اطاحت بالنظام

	القس أيوب صالح راعي الكنيسه الكاثولوكيه بالقريه قال أن مؤيدوا االرئيس  السابق مرسى يقومون باعمال مضايقات واستقزازات مستمرة وغير مسبوقة تجاه  الاقباط مشيرا الى أن عددا من الاهالى قاموا باقتحام منازل المسيحين تحت  تهديد السلاح وبروعون النساء والأطفال ويستولون علي المصوغات الذهبيه  والأثاث ويغلقون الطرق المؤديه الي الكنائس وأشار أن جميع الفلاحين  والموظفين الأقباط بالقريه رفضوا الذهاب ألي أعمالهم خوفا من تعرضهم لأية  أعتداءات
	مصدر امنى رفيع المستوى قال أن قوات الأمن المركزي والشرطه السريه منتشره  انتشرت على الفور بالقرية ونجحت فى السيطرة على الموقف وتقوم بتأمين منازل  الأقباط وفى طريقها الى معرفة الجناة والقبض عليهم



	مصدر الدستور الاصلي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*قال يحيي قدري رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح السابق لرئاسة  الجمهورية، إن الفريق سيعود خلال أسبوع للقاهرة، عقب الانتهاء من بعض  الإجراءات القانونية لإزالة ما أسماها "الأشواك التي وضعها الإخوان في  طريقه".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*كليوباترا ... انتحرت 

 قطز ... اتقتل 

 بيبرس ... اتقتل 

 المماليك ... اتدبحوا 

 شجرة الدر ... اتشبشبلها 

 العثمانين ... قتلو بعض 

 محمد على ... خرف 

 عباس حلمي الأول ... اتقتل في بنها 

 الخديوي اسماعيل ... اتنفى واتحبس 

 الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني ... بريطانيا خلعته 

 الملك فاروق ... اتنفى 

 محمد نجيب ... اتذل 

 جمال عبد الناصر ... اتسمم 

 السادات ... اتقتل 

 مبارك ...  فى السجن 

 محمد مرسى ... اتخلع 

 حد تانى عايز يحكم مصر ؟ *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*تفاصيل القبض على "مهدى عاكف" وحرسه وبحوزتهم 4 قطع سلاح نارى

*​*7/4/2013 5:24 PM​**




​​**
​**أ ش أ 

أكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى نجاح  الأجهزة الأمنية في إلقاء القبض على المرشد العام السابق لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين مهدي عاكف والحرس الخاص به.
وأوضح المصدر، في تصريح خاص لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط،  اليوم الخميس، أنه تم إلقاء القبض على عاكف وحرسه بمحافظة القاهرة وبحوزتهم  4 قطع أسلحة نارية.
وكان المستشار أحمد عزالدين، القائم بأعمال المحامي العام  لنيابات جنوب القاهرة الكلية، قد أصدر قرارًا اليوم بضبط وإحضار الدكتور  محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمهندس خيرت الشاطر  نائب المرشد العام، وعدد من قيادات الجماعة، وذلك لاتهامهم بالتحريض على  قتل المتظاهرين السلميين أمام مقر مكتب الإرشاد لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بضاحية المقطم.


الفجر​*​


----------



## fredyyy (4 يوليو 2013)

*رد حاسم *
*من قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى *
*على تهديد "الإخوان المسلمين"*​



*قال قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى اللواء أحمد وصفى *​
*أن دور الجيش الثانى تأمين الشعب ، مضيفاً أى تهديد ضد الشعب **سيتم الوقوف ضده *

*نافياً إنشقاقه :"البلد تم تسليمها لشعبها ، وأن رئيس المحكمة **العليا أصبح رئيسا للجمهورية".*

*وأضاف أن اى شخص يفكر شق صف البلد سيكون على جثث قوات الجيش ، *​ 
*مشيراً أن جهاز الشرطة مهمته تأمين الشعب ، والبلد لن تسقط. *​ 


_بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية _​ 
​​​​​​.​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## fredyyy (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​​​
> *محمد مرسى ... اتخلع *​


 

*بس ما تغلطش وتقول إتخلع ... :nunu0000:*

*دي كلمة محترمة للرؤساء ... بدون أي مكس *

*محمد مرسي إتقلع ... زي ما بتقلع البصَلة من الأرض *

*وبعدين الراجل من الشرقية ... وساكن جنب صديق ليه .... وبيحب الشرعية *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


.


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * من رائي*
> *ان ده الاجراء المتبع لاي متشار يشغل منصب *
> *في حاله تركه المنصب يرجع لمكانه في القضاء من تاني *
> *اما في حاله طلعت عبد الله *
> ...


*أشكرك علي رأيك .. وهو قانوني غالبا*

*لكن .. هذا المستشار سوف يعود الي منصه النقض (مثلا)**.*
*كيف أتركه يحكم في قضايا (لحين الأنتهاء من التحقيق *
* والحكم عليه) وكلنا شاهدنا توجهاته أو أستجابته لضغوط  !!*

* لو سوف يتم رجوعه وأيقافه حتي أنتهاء  التحقيقات*
*يبقي  ماشي  الحال .. غير  كده  يبقي  عمار .... !!!*






* 
*​*
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*مصراوي Masrawy‏
*

* ملثمون يطلقون النار على حافلة لقوات حفظ السلام برفح 
*
​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

* ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ عزل ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺒﻦ ..

 ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺮﺑﺢ 20 ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﺴﻪ
 ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺻﺮﺣﺖ ﺑﺈﻣﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻔﻂ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺎﺯ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻱ ﺷﺮﻭﻁ و ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﺳﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﺘﺮﻭﻝ ﻭﻏﺎﺯ ﻟﻤﺼﺮ .
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺗﺼﺮﺡ ﺑﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺏ ٣ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺍﺕ ﻏﻴﺮ
 ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩﻩ
 ﺑﻮﺗﻴﻦ ﻳﺼﺮﺡ ﺑﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻗﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻮﻧﻪ ﺍﻻﻣﺮﻳﻜﻴﺔ
 .
 .
 .
 ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺨﻠﻮﻉ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻑ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ
 كان نحس الفقرى على البلد


*


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قال يحيي قدري رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن الفريق أحمد شفيق، إنه سيعود خلال أسبوع للقاهرة، عقب الانتهاء من بعض  الإجراءات القانونية لإزالة "الأشواك التي وضعها الإخوان في  طريقه".*​


*أحيانا  كثيره  تخيلت عوده شفيق وأمكانيه*
*جلوسه علي كرسي العرش*

*لأنه رجل عسكري - مدني  سياسي (11 سنه) -*
*نظيف اليد - منجزاته وخبراته تتبعه من خلال 3 رؤساء-*
*الفائز الفعلي في السباق الرئاسي - وطنيته لا تقل عن السيسي*

*ولكن كل القوي سوف  تتجمع ضده.*

*عموما أهلا  بالرجل. *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كليوباترا ... انتحرت *​
> 
> * قطز ... اتقتل *​
> * بيبرس ... اتقتل *​
> ...


*حلــــــــوه*

:big29:  :big29:  :big29:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*إرهابي من اعتصام رابعة العدوية بيقول للسيسي إنت صنعت طالبان جديدة في مصر وحاندمر مصر!!*



[YOUTUBE]v90HtmrJPOs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

* مليون تحيه للراجل المحترم نجيب ساويرس الراجل الصعيدي الجدع اللي بيحب بلده رغم كيد الكائدين
 قام المهندس نجيب ساويرس باقراض مصر ربع قيمه القرض المطلوب من صندوق  النقد الدولى للحفاظ على استقرار مصر وتجنبها الافلاس الذى كانت على وشك  الوصول اليه وهذا هو سبب استقبال مرسي له بالقصر الجمهورى وهذا القرض ليس  عشقا فى مرسي او الاخوان ولاكن لحب وعشق نجيب ساويرس لمصر ولتراب مصر  وليعلم المتاسلميين من هم اقباط مصر....اتمنى ان اسمع او ارى عن رجل اعمال  مصرى يفعل كما فعل ساويرس ......*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*مقرات الاخوان تقر بفوز الفريق شفيق بأنتخابات الرئاسه بالمستندات !!!
2013-07-04 20:26:39​​





تمكنت قوات جهاز الأمن الوطني من ضبط أوراق وصور مهمة داخل مقر الحرية والعدالةبالفيوم، تفيد فوز الفريق أحمد شفيق بالانتخابات الرئاسية، مرسلة بالفاكس من مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم.

تم العثور على هذه الأوراق ضمن مستندات تخص قضية التخابر مع دول أخرى، وتم التحفظ على المستندات لتقديمها للنيابة العامة.​



​*​


----------



## fredyyy (4 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​​​​
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52984863930543&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf​


 

*فرق كبير بين الصورة في المشاركة 204 ، الصورة في المشاركة 205 *

*فرق في الأسلوب ... فرق في الإنتماء ... فرق في العطاء* 

.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *فرق كبير بين الصورة في المشاركة 204 ، الصورة في المشاركة 205 *
> 
> *فرق في الأسلوب ... فرق في الإنتماء ... فرق في العطاء*
> 
> .



* مفيش وجه مقارنه اصلا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*شاهد ما تم ضبطة مع بعض المتظاهرين فى ميدان النهضة​*
*2013-07-04 20:40:05​​*
*


ضبط قنبلة غاز وفرد خرطوش بحوزة متظاهرين بميدان النهضة
  تمكن الأهالى الذين يشكلوا لجان شعبية لتأمين المساكن بمنطقة الجامعة، من  القبض، اليوم، على شخصين كانا قد خرجا من مظاهرات ميدان النهضة متجهين إلى  شارع السودان، وبحوزتهما قنبلة يدوية عبارة عن اسطوانة غاز، وفرد خرطوش به  طلقات نارية، وقاموا بتسليمهم للشرطة التى حررت محضرا ضدهم وسلمتهم  للنيابة. باشر التحقيق فى الواقعة محمد جمال وكيل نيابة قسم الجيزة، وأمر  باحتجاز المتهمين حسن.م.ك وأشرف.ع.ع، لحين ورود تحريات رجال المباحث حول  وقائع اتهاماته بحيازة مفرقعات عبارة عن قنبلة غاز يدوية، وفرد خرطوش  وذخيرة، لكن المتهمان أنكرا حيازة تلك الأسلحة، وزعما أن الأهالى تعدوا  عليهم بالضرب بدون مبرر عقب خروجهم من المظاهرات المؤيدة لحكم الرئيس مرسى  بميدان النهضة، ثم سلموهم إلى قسم الشرطة، وفوجئا باتهامهما بحيازة سلاح  وقنابل لايعلما عنها شىء، فطلبت النيابة التحريات.




​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*«السياحة» تعلن انطلاق القطاع بعد «30 يونيو».. ومطار الغردقة يستقبل 12 ألف سائح*






 المصري اليوم 













أ.ش.أ 




                  أعربت وزارة السياحة، الخميس، عن ثقتها في انطلاق عهد  جديد للقطاع مع نجاح الشعب في فرض رأيه وإرادته وتغيير واقعه كما يرغب بعد  «ثورة 30 يونيو».
 وقالت في بيان لها إن كل سائح في مصر مرحباً به أشد الترحيب  وهو محل رعاية وحماية من الشعب والسلطات الأمنية، وشددت على أنها حريصة على  سلامة جميع السائحين وتأمين سلامتهم وقدرتهم على استكمال رحلتهم دون  انقطاع وباطمئنان شديد.
 وأكدت أن جميع السائحين الذين حجزوا رحلاتهم إلى مصر هذا  الصيف يجب أن يكون على أعلى قدر من الطمأنينة بعدم وجود أي عائق لزيارتهم  وأنهم سيستمتعون في مصر كما استمتع فيها السائحون من قبل لسنوات ماضية.
 وتوقعت الوزارة أن تشهد السياحة طفرة كبيرة، بدءًا من  الخريف المقبل، بعد استقرار البلاد تماماً وصولاً إلى الديمقراطية التي  يستهدفها الشعب المصري التي تحقق له السلام والازدهار.
 وفي سياق متصل، شهد قطاع السياحة في البحر الأحمر، الخميس،  استقرارًا في نسب الإشغال بالمنتجعات السياحية، حيث تبلغ حالياً بالفنادق  75%، كما توجد حجوزات سارية دون إلغاء إضافة إلى زيادة الطلب على الحجوزات.
 وقال تامر نبيل، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة غرفة الفنادق السياحية  بالبحر الأحمر، إنه بصدد عقد لقاء طارئ لمجلس إدارة الغرفة والمستثمرين  لبحث سبل التسويق السياحي، وحضور المعارض السياحية لدعم وتنشيط السياحة.
 من جانبه، قال اللواء سامي عبد المنعم، مدير مطار الغردقة  الدولي أن المطار استقبل، الخميس، 77 طائرة على متنها قرابة 12 ألف سائح من  مختلف الجنسيات بزيادة بلغت 20 طائرة عن الأسبوع الماضي.




المصري اليوم

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important] عاجل: حرب شوارع بين مؤيدى ومعارضى ​الرئيس المعزول واصابة العشرات بشوارع ​الزقازيق


 ​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

*القرد لما يموت القرداتي يشتغل إيه
 - الستات ما بيغسلوش صدرهم والعيال بيجلها إسهال
 - عاشور بيأجر بلطجية
 - نسيت أقولهم ان الحوار متذاع
 - إبقي تعالي وأنا أقولك فين
 - اللي يأذن في البرلمان
 - اللي يرفع يافطة عايز يروح الحمام
 - الانجليزي مؤامرة صليبية
 - محمد الصاوي ممثل الكنيسة
 - النيل هيزيد بالدعاء
 - نضم البالية على الفنون الشعبية
 - نلبس هدوم قطنية ونقعد في أودة واحدة
 - ما ذنب النباتات
 - ألهم أمتني على الإخوان
 - 56734
 - كلم البيت خليهم يفتحوا التليفزيون
 - الحارة المزنوقة
 - المانجة رخصت
 - نبذ العنف بقيادة الزمر وعاصم عبدالماجد
 - أعظم دستور في العالم
 - الواد بتاع الكهربا بياخد عشرين جنيه
 - موقف مصر وروسيا متطابق تجاه الأزمة السورية
 - لامؤاخذة أصلي نسيت الشاحن
 - الدول هاتحسدنا على الرئيس بتاعنا
 - وليه تحرموا واحدة انها تفتح بيت علشان سنها 14 سنة
 - كله بالحب
 - أصدرت تعليماتي بالحفاظ على أرواح المخطوفين والخاطفين
 - هاتولى رااااااااااااجل
 يا راجل ... ده احنا كنا عايشين في موروستــــــــــان*
​


----------



## fredyyy (4 يوليو 2013)

*النائب العام *
*يصدر قرارات بمنع *
*مرسى و35 من أعضاء "الإرشاد" من السفر*​ 

أصدر النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، 
فى البلاغات المقدمة ضد الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية،
وعدد من المسئولين السابقين *منع 36 من السفر* وسرعة استكمال التحقيق فى أحداث الاتحادية وميدان النهضة ومكتب الإرشاد وأحداث الإسكندرية وبورسعيد ومرسى مطروح والمنيا.

كما أمر بانتقال رئيس نيابة جنوب الجيزة إلى سجن طرة 
للتحقيق مع محمد سعد الكتاتنى ورشاد بيومى نائب المرشد، 
فيما نسب إليهم من التحريض على ارتكاب أحداث قتل بعض المتظاهرين فى أحداث ميدان النهضة وبين السرايات.

كما أمر بإعادة التحقيقات فى القضايا التى راح ضحايتها بعض المتظاهرين ومنهم* محمد الجندى والحسينى أبو ضيف وجابر جيكا وعرض قضية أحمد دومة وباقى المتهمين معهم* على غرفة المشورة المختصة للنظر وتطالب النيابة العامة* بإخلاء سبيلهم*. 



_اليوم السابع _​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

يا ريت كلنا نعمل ريبوتات للصفحه دي

https://m.facebook.com/AhnaAlyHnjyb...meline_loading_div_1375340399_0_36_1&refid=17


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

> - كله بالحب



ما فيش شئ نرفزنى قد الكلمه دى منه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

*لا بد ان تخرج علينا امريكا بكل صراحه وتعلن لنا امام العالم كله ماهو هدفها وموقفها من الشرق الاوسط ومصر بالاخص

ما بين ثورة 25 يناير وثورة 30 يونية وموقف متناقض جداا من  امريكا ففي 25 يناير وبعد تنحي مبارك بقوة الشعب والجيش وتولت القوات  المسلحة امور البلاد وفرض حظر التجوال والاحكام العرفيه فيما يسمي  بالانقلاب الشعبي الذي تحول لانقلاب عسكري خرجت علينا امريكا واوباما  يمدحون ويهللون بالشعب والجيش المصري والديمقراطية والحرية التي تعيشها مصر  بالرغم من حكم العسكر والمحاكمات العسكرية والاحكام العرفية

وبعد ثورة 30يونية المجيدة والذي راى العالم كله ملايين  الشعب المصري في ميادين كل البلاد في مظاهرة قيل عنها انها الاكبر على مر  العصور والتاريخ من حيث الحشد وانها دخلت موسوعه جينيس كاكبر ثورة والتي تم  الاعلان عنها قبلها بشهرين عن طريق حركة تمرد الوطنية بجمع اكثر من 22  مليون توقيع على عزل مرسي وخرج في الميادين اكثر من ذلك الرقم ثم يأتي  الجيش العظيم برعاية الفريق السيسي يعلن ان السيادة للشعب ولا بد ان يكون  الجميع تحت سيادة الشعب بما فيهم الجيش وينحاز لطلبات الثوار بعد ان فشلت  كل المحاولات مع رئيس متعنت ومتغطرس لا يبحث عن مصلحه الا لجماعته
فكان القرار للقوات المسلحة بنقل السلطه كلها رئيس المحكمة الدستورية وتحقيق رغبة الارادة الشعبية صاحبة الشرعية الحقيقيه

ثم بعد ذلك نجد امريكا واوباما يخرجون علينا ورفضهم لمطالب الشعب وتسميته انقلاب عسكري وتهديد بقطع المعونه الامريكيه لمصر

وهنا السؤال ايهما كان انقلاب عسكري؟؟؟ ثورة 25 يناير التي  حكمها العسكر بمحاكماته العسكرية والاحكام العرفيه ولا ثورة 30يونيه التي  تدخل الجيش فقط في تحقيق امال الشعب ونقل السلطة له عن طريق رئيس المحكمة  الدستورية ولا وجود لاحكام عرفيه ولا محاكمات عسكريه ولا حظر تجوال

انه سؤال محير عن هذا الموقف المتناقض لامريكا وماذا تريد من مصر وما هو هدفها في السير عكس ارادة شعب مصر ؟؟؟

اعتقد بعد ذلك التناقض يجب ان تخرج امريكا وتكشف لنا عن موقفها وهدفها من ذلك؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود يصدر قرار بمنع محمد البلتاجى من السفر ...

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> *
> 
> يجب ان تخرج امريكا وتكشف لنا عن موقفها وهدفها من ذلك؟؟؟*​



*أميركا تحارب بشار الأسد لأنه يقمع الأخوان المسلمين فى سوريا
وتنحاز للأخوان فى مصر حتى ولو على حساب جموع المصريين الرافضين لهم

أميركا ليس لديها أخلاقيات ..... ولا مبادئ .... هى مع من يحقق مصالحها ... حتى ولو مع الشيطان نفسه ....... 

أعرفى أميركا "بابل العظيمة" من سفر الرؤيا الإصحاح الثامن عشر *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

#ﺭﺻﺪ | # ﻣﺼﺮ | #ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺰﺓ | ﻳﻨﻈﻢ ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻳﺔ ﻏﺪﺍ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺠﺪ ﺧﺎﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺳﻠﻴﻦ ﻭ
ﻣﺴﺠﺪ ﺍﺳﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﺕ ﻭ ﻣﺴﺠﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻣﺔ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺰﺓ ﻭ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺭﻓﺾ
ﺍﻻﻧﻘﻼﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺮﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ
ﻣﻨﺬ 5 



انا ناقل الخبر من شبكه رصد لسبب جامعخاتم المرسلين ده جنب كنيسه العدرا عمرانيه
يوم الاتنين اتشاف صندوق ميت داخل الجامع شايلينه اربعرافرد بس 
اتضح انه مليان سلاح
وتم التبليغ عنه 
بس مش عارف ايه اللي تم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ : ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﺴﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑـ "ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ " http://ow.ly/mFK0P


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يوليو 2013)

*..طرد أسرة مرسي من قصر الرئاسة ورحيلهم عنه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2013)

الموضوع متقفلش ليه
ننتقل بقي لجمعه حمايه مكتسبات الثوره انا نازل


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

*حصرياً : تصريح قائد الجيش الثاني الميداني " اي حد هيخشها علي جثثنا " وينفي ما يصدر من الإخوان*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يوليو 2013)

*قرار عاجل من الجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها بأسيوط

*​









الجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها بأسيوط: قررنا عدم المشاركة في أي مسيرات أو مظاهرات ضد قرارات القوات المسلحة
  أعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية في  أسيوط وحزب البناء والتنمية عدم المشاركة في أي مسيرات أو مظاهرات ضد  قرارات القوات المسلحة بإقالة الرئيس محمد مرسي تجنبا لإراقة الدماء  وتغليبا للمصلحة العامة والحفاظ على جيش مصر من مغبة الاقتتال الداخلي مما  يعرض أمن البلاد للخطر. وقال رضوان التوني، أمين الحزب بأسيوط، إلى أن  الحزب رأى أن هناك خطوات ديمقراطية وسياسية سلمية بعيدا عن الحشد الجماهيري  خوفا من وقوع اقتتال بين أبناء الوطن الواحد وأن الحزب والجماعة غير  مسؤولين عن مشاركة أي من أفرادها في هذه المظاهرات. وأشار التوني إلى أن  الحزب اتخذ قراره ظهر اليوم بعد مناقشات طويلة، وتم الاتفاق على هذا القرار  والتنبيه على أعضاء الجماعة والحزب بعدم المشاركة في أي فعاليات تدعو لها  تنسقية الأحزاب والحركات والهيئات الإسلامية، ومنها المسيرة التي ستخرج  مساء اليوم من مسجد عمر مكرم بأسيوط.​



البداية  ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 يوليو 2013)

*توفيق عكاشه‏
*

* محمد العريان من  أفضل اقتصادي العالم 
 مع احنرامي للبرادعي ولكنه لا يصلح نهائيا لمنصب رئيس الوزراء
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*مقتل مجند وإصابة 3 في اشتباكات بالشيخ زويد.. وهجوم مسلح على معسكر الأحراش  *






 





                 مقتل مجند وإصابة 3 في اشتباكات الشيخ زويد    


 7/5/2013 2:46:00 AM

شمال سيناء - أشرف سويلم:
صرح مصدر أمني، بأن مجند لقي مصرعه  وأصيب 3 آخرين في  الاشتباكات بين مجهولين وقوات الجيش بكمين للجيش بقرية  الجورة بالشيخ زويد  في سيناء.
كان مجهولون قد شنوا هجوما مسلحا، على مقر قسم شرطة مدينة الشيخ زويد في شمال سيناء، منتصف ليل الجمعة.
وأطلقوا  النار من الأسلحة الآلية والمتعددة وقذائف الآر بي  جي، إلا أن قوات الشرطة  والجيش المرابطة على أسطح القسم وبداخل القسم ردت  عليهم بقوة، ومازالت  الاشتباكات مستمرة حتى الآن.
ومن جانب آخر، شن المسلحون هجوما بالصواريخ وقذائف آر بى جي، على معسكر الأحراش للأمن المركزي برفح. 

وقال مصدر عسكري لـ"مصراوي" إن مسلحون يطلقون صواريخ وقذائف آر بى جى   بضراوة شديدة وتهدف هذه الاشتباكات لإسقاط سيناء وإعلانها إمارة إسلامية.







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*استمرار الاشتباكات بين الجيش المصري وعناصر جهادية في محيط مطار العريش.. وأنباء عن استخدام أسلحة ثقيلة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*بيان للإخوان يدعو لعدم العنف وضبط النفس  	   	
	أعربت جماعة "الإخوان المسلمون"، عن رفضها  القاطع لكل صور العنف ضد المظاهرات السلمية التى سقط بسببها عشرات  المصريين، مؤكدة الثبات على منهج الجماعة السلمى فى التغيير، والتظاهر  السلمى.

	وقالت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين- فى بيان لها- إن الجماعة باعتبارها جزءا لا  يتجزأ من النسيج الوطنى، بذلت جهدها طوال عقود وسنين فى إطار الدستور  والقانون.

	وطالبت الجماعة الجميع بحقن الدماء وضبط النفس وعدم الانجرار إلى العنف والعنف المضاد.  	

**



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*شباب الإنقاذ لـ"الرئيس الجديد": الدستور أولاً*


  الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 02:03







                             شباب الإنقاذ 

كتب أمين صالح وإيمان على





 
تحت عنوان "الدستور أولا"، أصدر شباب جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى  بيانا  عاجلا فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، أكدوا فيه أن الثورة  فى  بداية طريق العودة للمسار الصحيح، وحتى نستكمل المسار لابد أن يكون  الدستور  أولا.
 
وتابع البيان: الشعب المصرى العظيم قدم الدرس الثانى للعالم حين رفض الطغيان والهيمنة والتمكين والإرهاب بكل أشكاله وأنواعه.
 
كما أن الشعب المصرى بقواه السياسية والثورية والشبابية يسعى لبناء دولة   مدنية ديمقراطية حديثة تحقق الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية، والكرامة   الإنسانية وهى أهداف ومبادئ لن يتنازل عنها.
 
وطالب البيان المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت فى المرحلة   الانتقالية، أن تكون خطواته الأولى فى طريق تحقيق أهداف الثورة هى وضع   دستور جديد للبلاد قبل إجراء أى انتخابات حتى يكون البناء صحيحا ولا تعود   الثورة مرة أخرى للخلف، ولا يستأثر أو يسطو أى تيار سياسى على ثورة الشعب   الذى دفع ثمنها آلاف الشباب النقى.
 
كما طالب البيان بالإفراج الفورى عن كل المعتقلين من شباب الثورة من 25 يناير حتى الآن.
 
واختتم البيان قائلا: المجد للشهداء والمصابين.. الشرعية للشعب.






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*مقتل عضو بالجماعة الإسلامية وسيدة بعد مطاردة مع الشرطة بالمرج 



 

 طباعة 




                         الجمعة 05.07.2013 - 03:20 ص 









                                       كتب محمد صبرى                


          لقي عضو بالجماعة الإسلامية  وسيدة مصرعهما بينما   أصيب شرطى بطلق نارى بعد مطاردة مثيرة وتبادل لإطلاق  الرصاص مع الشرطة،   حيث عثر رجال الأمن بالقاهرة على قنبلة يدوية وأسلحة نارية وذخيرة داخل   سيارة كان يستقلها القتيلان، وأمر اللواء أسامة الصغير مساعد وزير الداخلية   لقطاع أمن القاهرة بالتحفظ على المضبوطات لحين عرضها على النيابة  للتحقيق.
 
وكان  النقيبان شريف عتمان وأحمد طارق معاونا مباحث قسم شرطة المرج أثناء    قيامهما والقوة المرافقة بفحص بلاغ هبوط أرضي بمنطقة كفر الشرفا شاهدا   سيارة يستقلها شخصان أحدهما "ملتحي"  وسيدة.
 
وأثناء استيقافهم لاذوا بالفرار وقام أحدهم بإطلاق أعيرة نارية تجاه القوات   أسفرت عن إصابة  مندوب بحث حمدى عبد الخالق من قوة القسم بطلقتين  فبادلتهم  القوة إطلاق  النار ما أدى إلي وفاة أحد مستقلى السيارة والسيدة  بينما لاذ  الثالث  بالفرار مترجلا من السيارة وبحوزته سلاح ناري.
 
وتبين من تحريات  المقدم محمد رضوان رئيس مباحث القسم أن المتوفيين هما نصر   الدين "عاطل"  ملتحي توفي إثر إصابته بـ4 طلقات عثر بحوزته على طبنجة و  14  طلقة وزوجته  منى جامع "ربه منزل" توفيت إثر إصابتها بطلق نارى.
 
وتبين أن  السيارة  ملك شركة للأدوية عثر بداخلها على قنبلة يدوية، وتولت   النيابة  العامة التحقيق ويكثف رجال الأمن جهودهم لضبط المتهم الهارب   والسلاح  المستخدم.


 

* 
​


----------



## zaki (5 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بيان للإخوان يدعو لعدم العنف وضبط النفس
> أعربت جماعة "الإخوان المسلمون"، عن رفضها  القاطع لكل صور العنف ضد المظاهرات السلمية التى سقط بسببها عشرات  المصريين، مؤكدة الثبات على منهج الجماعة السلمى فى التغيير، والتظاهر  السلمى.
> 
> وقالت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين- فى بيان لها- إن الجماعة باعتبارها جزءا لا  يتجزأ من النسيج الوطنى، بذلت جهدها طوال عقود وسنين فى إطار الدستور  والقانون.
> ...



*كدابين  عمرهم ما كانوا جزء من النسيج الوطنى
وعمرهم ما كانوا بيعملوا  فى ايطار الدستور ولا القانون لانهم مش حزب الا بعد 25 يناير فى الزيطة

الا الدستور بتاعهوم علشان هما اللى عملينوا  ملاكى

كل الجماعات الاسلامية الان قررت تنقض الحرية والعدالة من اجل البقاء كآحزاب سياسية
حتى الحرية والعدلة عايزة تفضل حزب سياسى

لكنى اتمنى ان الدستور الجديد يحظر قيام احزاب على اساس دينى زى زمان
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الثوار يشكلون لجاناً شعبية بالتحرير بعد أنباء عن هجوم من مؤيدى مرسى

*
*
  الجمعة، 5 يوليو  2013 - 03:17











                             متظاهرو التحرير 

كتب عمرو صحصاح





 
شكل متظاهرو التحرير، لجاناً شعبية على محيط ميدان التحرير، بعد أن تسربت أنباء عن هجوم من مؤيدى مرسى.
 
ودعا المعتصمون بالتحرير إلى ضرورة تنظيم الحشود الرافضة للإخوان، والتدفق    على ميدان التحرير وقصر الاتحادية لحماية مكتسبات ثورة 30 يونيو، تحسباً    لأى هجوم من جماعة الإخوان اليوم الجمعة.











*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*الطائرات الحربية تحلق بكثافة بسماء سيناء لملاحقة الجماعات المسلحة
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يوليو 2013)

*أكد وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى الفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي أنه سيتم خلال أيام الإعلان عن أسماء المتورطين فى هجوم  رفح الإرهابي الذي أسفر عن مقتل 16 جنديا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مليون تحيه للراجل المحترم نجيب ساويرس اللي بيحب بلده رغم كيد الكائدين.*​
> * قام م. نجيب ساويرس باقراض مصر ربع قيمه القرض المطلوب من صندوق  النقد الدولى للحفاظ على استقرار مصر وتجنبها الافلاس الذى كانت على وشك  الوصول اليه وهو سبب استقبال مرسي له بالقصر الجمهورى.*​
> *هذا القرض لحب وعشق مصر وتراب مصر.  *​
> *ليعلم المتأسلميين من هم اقباط مصر....اتمنى ان اسمع عن رجل اعمال  مصرى يفعل كما فعل *
> ...



 
*أين  أنت  يا أبو  العنيين !! و**أين  أنت  يا  ف.  خميس !!*​ 
*أين  أنت  يا ف.  سرور !!  و**أين  أنت  يا  ص. الشريف  !!*​ 
*أين  أنت  يا  قرضاوي !! و**أين  أنت  يا أحمد  بهجت  !!  ( حتي  وأنت  مديون )*​ 
*أين  أنتم  يا أصحاب  القنوات  الخاصه**  والمنتجعات  السياحيه !!*​ 
*أين  أنتم  يا أصحاب  المشاريع  العملاقه !!*​ 
*أين  أنتم  أيها  المسلمون !!*​ 
*ألا  ترون  أن **مصر ومسلميها  تناديكم .. **ولهما  كل  الخير عليكم .. *​ 
*فسيروا  علي  درب  الأسلام !! أ**و درب  ساويرس ..*​ 
*في مساهمتكم  لتدبير  نصف قيمه القرض **المطلوب .. *​ 
*ودمتم  بألف  عافيه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حوار بين ضابط شرطة ومؤيد لمرسي*
> [YOUTUBE]X7BbksStqss[/YOUTUBE]​




*اليهودى زى المصرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:


أيوة كدة بانوا على حقيقتكوا​*


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مقرات الاخوان تقر بفوز الفريق شفيق بأنتخابات الرئاسه بالمستندات *​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لو  الخبر  ده  صحيح  .. أما تكون لجنه  الفرز  النهائي غير ** حياديه  أو  لجنه  الأعلان غير  موفقه*​ 
*أكيد هايقولوا أصل  الضغط  عليهم  كان  صعب .. !!*​ 
*والتعليمات  كانت  كده .. !! وحجج  وكلام  فاضي.*​ 
*ليتهم  .. يعرفوا  رجعوا  البلد  كام  سنه  ورا.*​ 
*وكم  كنتي  عادله  يا صاحبه  الميزان !!*​ 
:t32:  :t32:  :t32:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2013)

*اعتذر لعدم اغلاقى للموضوع للمتابعة فى موضوع اخر يختص باخبار اليوم السادس ..... اليوم صار لمصر رئيس مؤقت لأدارة المرحلة الحالية ..... ولنذهب للموضوع الآخر على الرابط التالى ....
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3455302#post3455302*


----------

